# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  يآإ‘ ح‘ـِـِلمً وينّ المششكل‘ـَهْ لوٍ تحققتَ..!

## .:روح وريحان:.

مدونتي : يآإ‘ ح‘ـِـِلمً وينّ المششكل‘ـَهْ لوٍ تحققتَ..!
.
,
تم الافتتاح .."12:08:18
الثلآثاء ..1\4\1431هـ
.
.
’
كل مايخالجني من مشآعر هنآ ..
ولربما ستستمر هذه الصفحة الى..... "مآشاء الله ..~
❀
❀
❀

ملآحظة :ليس كل مايكتب من تأليفي وإنما كل مايكتب يعبر عن مشششاعري..~
أستبحيكم عذراُ:..سأسرق ما أشأء لأعبر عما داخلي ..:)
وأطمئنوا قلباً ..ليس بالكثير ..
..

تذكروا:أتششرف بزيارتكم ..
سأطلق العنان ..
3
2
1

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

●
●
●
 

 
أعرف بـ نفسي قبل أن تتفاجئوا..:)

الأسسسم :مآتشششائون ..!
المـ ک ـآن:K.s.Ⓐ
الطبآع :فينيٍ هدٍوء آلگوٍن وفيني جٍ'ـنوٍنهٍ 
..!
العمر "(...)و8شهور و23يوم ..~
يوم الميلاد: الثلاثاء :7\7
الحلم:د.ب.."عذراً..أخشششى على أحلآمي من الضيآع 
لوني المفضل:أخضر الراحة والطٌهر والنقاء والسسمو و"القداسسسة"
صديقتي الحقيقية: ......وظيفة شاغرة ..~
رقمي المميز"7 
يوم مميز:
*10**\**10* *يوم هام في حياتي ..ولدت لي سعادة ولكن..!* *محموله على كفيّ الحزن*  *حكمتك في الحياة:**عن سيدي ومولآي "علي بن أبي طالب قال:*_استعينوا على_ قضاء حوائجكم بالسر والكتمان εïз
εïз 
εïз

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*10 9 8 7 6 .....*  *للرقم التنازلي في حياتي معنى "آخر..!*
*فكلمآ أخبروني* *أنهُ** بدأ ..أشعر بأن عقارب الساعة توقفت*   *......~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

☎﹏﹏﹏﹏☏
توت توت توت ..
لآمجيب..!
أعتقدت أنيّ سأنام على صوتها..
ولكن خاب حنيني

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*منذ أن عرفتك وأنتِ "القريبة البعيدة"

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قلبي يبي وقت 
بس الوقت ما طاعه,

................عيني تبي شمس
لو الشمس (تعميها) ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصم م م ’ ـت
سيد المواقف الم م ’ـحرجة  :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الألوان الفسسسفورية ".......<<<ألوآن الحياه الحقيقية ..!
يآحبني لك يآ الأخضر الخآ آ آ ’ق

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قُبلة للرآحة التي تخلًقها يَ "منآجآة الخائفين"

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح الحب يآ أمي..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تدرينً *وأدريٍ  بنفترقً*

تدرين

................. *قلبيً  يحترقّ*

حنآ أتفقنآ في كل شي ألآ  الزمنّ 

*عيى  الزمن* 

.................  لآنتفق 

ولآ تزعليٌ لوٍ نفترقّ ..!
ولآ تزعليٌ لوٍ نفترقّ ..!
ولآ تزعليٌ لوٍ  نفترقّ ..!

قلبك خليْ 

*وقلبيٍ  أنآ* الليّ 

................. *بيحترقْ*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحب]..
أحب الله والنبي وآله 
أحب أمي 
أحب خوآتي 
احب اخوآني بالذآت الصغيييييير
أحب صديقآتي "F.F.F.M.B.B.A.S.H.A.z.z.z
أحب سريري 
معلمآتي :M.A.N.N.A.M.A.H.
 أحب الأخضر 
أحب أسمع لـ المهاجري وعبدالرضا معاش وحسن الخويليدي وحسن الصفار 
وباسم الكربلائي والدرازيين وعلي مهدي والحجيرات والحلوجيين و.... كل من يخدم الحسسسين 
احب جوآلي 
احب لآبتوبي 
أحب طآولتي 
أحب دبدوبي "زعتر
وأحب قلمي "قلم الذكاء" وقلم الرصاص"
أحب محفظتي كله ـآ
وأحب دفتري الرياضيات والكيمياء 
وأحب السماآيل 
وأحب الروقآن والسسسهر والغيآب 
وأحب المنآكير 
احب الجوـو الربيعي 
والفوشوية شششوي 
واحب الاوراق الصفراء الصغيرة 
وأحب الناصفة
وأحب عيد ميلآدي 
وأحب الصمت 
وأحب الاخلاص والوفاء والصدآقة الدايمة .....
وأحبكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أكره..]×
الظلم واليتم والعنآد والمدرسسسة والضغط والتكبر والكذب والخيانة والغربة والدخآن والمستشفى والبوياآت والاعجاب الغريب ..! 
والـ mbc والأغآني ويوم السبت والساعة 6 صبآحاً....كل شي مو قميل في الدوؤونيآ ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربيّ..!
سسسلمت الأمر كُله أليك ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمل عندي وتأملته ..
........أבـقق هـ الأمل يـ متى ؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمعة مبآركة ..~
 يآ لله 
 " اتسلط النار على وجوه خرت لعظمتك ساجدة !"

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> المشآهدآت:81



أشششكر صمتكم المتقن ..!

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكورة خيتووو 

ماشاء الله طلعي كل الي في قلبش <<<<<<<<<<< ويش دخلش داخله؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمعة مبآركــة ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حب آل محمد ..~
........أنرتي مدونتي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> وللعهد الموثوق عشرة سنين



...كلمآت تثير أدمعي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...هي النفس 
.....عندمآ تڜعر بالرحيل 
تود ان تخبر ڴڶ من حولها بمآ يخالجها ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أ د ع وـآ
ل يّ 
ب ك ر ة 
ع ن د ي 

Ěxam,
BrB..*,*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*لازِلت آجهَل .. أَي جُنوِن ذلِك الذِي  آمَآرِسَه بِـ " حَق نفسي " !
كمـآ أنني مَآزِلت على  يقِين بـِ أننِي .. سَـ أنتَظر .. وَأنتَظر  .. وَأنتَظر 
لأحصِل عَلى شيء , أَو أفقِد كِل الأشيَــاء  !*
*<<مقتبس ..! 
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أومن بشششدة: أن للفرح في حيآتي حيز

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ يَ يَ ربي ...وفقني ..~
وَ وَ وَ فق صآحبآتي يِ يِ يِ ..!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

عفويتك ظهرت جليّة هنا....ورشة السُكر المُذابة على منافذ السطور...أعطت أحرفك نكهة خاصة ..!! 

اقبلني مُتعلقة بأغصان جنتك الخضراء ...لأقرأك....ياأيها القلب الأبيض ....!! 


اُرتل دعائي لأجلك ياأخية .. 

موفقة مُيسرة أمورك.....ودراستك يالغالية .. 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربآه ..

هب لي من صبر أيوب حفنة ..!

فـ قد أتعبتني الأيام

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة على السطور  ..’
هلميّ شآركي الوجدآن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رغم أنها ألزمتني بـ القيود ..!
وأغلقت للسعادة  باب ..!
الأ ان هنآك قوة تجذبني لها ..!
ولآ أعلم من أين مصدرها 
ربمآ كانت "الحنان الخفي ..!
أنها تجعلني أرتل أسمها ليلاً ونهاراُ 
جبروتها طغى على كل شي حتى على  "قلبي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسساعة :1:25 
اليوم :21 مآرسسس
المناسبة:عيد الأم
أمي .. قبلة لـ جبينك الطاهر

----------


## همس الصمت

عزيزتي روح وريحان ..
تجولت بين حنايا صفحتك
فما وجدت الا كلمات الابداع قد فاحت روائحها هنا
جميل جداً ماخرج من بين حناياك
سعدت بهذه الرحلة
وسآظل مترقبة في كل مرة
هذا الابداع ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ...
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همس الصمت ..!
 أنا من أسعد بوجودك ..~
فـ كوني معي دوماً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> أ د ع وـآ
> ل يّ 
> ب ك ر ة 
> ع ن د ي
> 
> Ěxam,
> BrB..*,*




بآك ..!
آه تعبت جداً والنتيجة 
9.25
احتآج الى مثل:

حتى أجبر الـ .75 
لعليّ أٌرضي قدرآتي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يٌقال:أنيّ يوم من الأيآم سأقابلها 
لـ اجبر  المكسسور..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياغايتي / : " صعب الحكي "
.
.


..................................... و أصعب من الحَكي .. / : السكوت .. !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (2 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)



كل الششكر لـ الطله ..!
<<احلى يآلمخفي :p

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحبك 
...أحبك
....أحبك 
يآسسسماء الروح يـ أمي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"فديتج..~
محتآجة أسسسمعها كثييير..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
أشششعر بـ إرتياح ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المشاهدات :211 
أشششكر حضوركم الرآقي ..~ 
لـ صمتكم ألف تحية ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أششتقت الىً طفولتي..
وأن كآنت لآ تحمل الكثير من البراءة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هنآ "فقط"سأحكي قصة العشق القديمة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قآسسية أنتٍ بـ حكمك..!

----------


## ward roza <3

مدونة جديدة 
بصرااااحه كلامش روعه


خلاص روح لاتتكلمي كأنش حزينة

خليش روح الشاطرة ز مانعرفش <<<<<<<هع هوع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حب آل محمد ..~
حزن ألتمستهٍ في كتباتي ..!
ربما يكون مجرد إحسسساس وربما يكون يقين ..!
فـ أأمل من الباري أن يكون مجرد إحسسآسِ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ اعلم لما انا عنيدة جداً
لآ أود الحديث أبداُ 
الا عندما "أٌجبر " على الصمت ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آي رآحة أشعر بها الأن 
رغم أننيّ لم أبدي مابدآخلي 
ولكن كل مآساقوله في طور التحضير ..!
ثواني فقط وسيطلق قلبي العنان ..فـ صبراٌ صبراٌ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لك الخيار الآن .."البقاء أو الرحيل "
ليس لان رضاكٍ يعني لي كل شيء
بل لانك الان لاتعني لي حتى شيء ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المشاهدآت :252
..هلموآ شاركوا الوجدآن

----------


## ward roza <3

ليش نشارك ؟

هذي مدونة خاصة بش غناتي 

سلامووو..~~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لـ وجودكم مششآركة 
ولكن من نوع آخر 
فمجرد .."الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)"
توصلني إلى حد الرآحة 
شكرأ لك "حب آل محمد..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آو و و لٍ جرٍرٍحَ . . ‘ وقلنآـإ *فآتٍ* 

وثآنيٍ  جرحٍ . . ‘ مآتقصٍدٍ *! * 

*:*

ثلآثٍ آربعٍ جروحٍ . .  آشوفكٍ صرٍرٍت متعوٍد *!* ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مآلت عليتسسسس "من لسآنك يآ الدو ؤ و بة عسسسسسسل ..!

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*رائع مانشعر به نحبره هناا للناظرين .. 

كوني كما انتي روح وريحان ينثر مابخاطره لمن حوله ..

::

مررت من هناا لاطمئنان عليكِ غاليتي .. اشتقت لكِ ولعبير حواركِ 
اعتذر لكِ لقلة سؤالي عنكِ وانقطاعي .. 
موفقه يارب العالمين*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

زهرة البنفسج .."
رأئعة أنا فقط "بمعرفتك 
أشتقت إليك جداً  ولعذب الحديث 

كما أنني أنتظر مدونتك.. :toung:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

**
*أياكم سعيدة .. سعيدة سعيدة .. يالعندكم  عقيدة .. عقيدة عقيدة*
*بالهادي اهتدينا ..  بالعترة اقتدينا .. بالهادي اهتدينا .. بالعترة اقتدينا*
*أياكم سعيدة*

أيمتنه ونودهم - على عناد إليضدهم
إختصرناها بكلمتين - نحب العسكريين

نور العسكري هالليله ازهر
ونهني علي والينا حيدر 


وو..كل عآم وكـو ـول الأمة الأسلامية بـ ألف خيروصحة وسلآمة ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..جمعة مبآركة ..(f)..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يخالجني الليله شعور ..! 
لآ أظنة الا "عدم مباله بما يسمى حزن أو "ضيق أو "هم ..! 
لذلك أشششعر بـ إرتياح لآ يسعني وصفة ..! 
جعل الله أيامي وأيآمك سسسعادة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...يآ وَ وَ ناآ آ سسسسة الجلوآت والمولد وَ يآكم يآ احلى ـى خويآت ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*صباح الخير  .. يا قلب ٍ بنبضاته .. عرفت الخير 
**....... صباح الطُهر .. يا عمري ..بدى  بتفتيحة عيونك


..[من جوآلي  
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ذآآ ( أنـَـَـَآآآ ) 

 من يوم ربي *خلقنـَـَـَي* 
 فطري بــ أحٍ ـــسآسي
ولآني 
 ........بــــأصطنـًـَآآآعي ..!


 عـٍـٍآآطفـٍـَـَي *جٍ ــــداًُ*
 .....وكلي شآآعريه 

 ونطـَـَوآآئي *كثيـَـَر*

  
 ....................وشـَـًَـوي " أجتمآآعي "

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
.

<<فضيحة ..! :bigsmile: 
همس الصمت  :embarrest: ..~
عليك بـ ألف عآفية
وتششكرري ع الحضور والتقيييم 
...:D
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## ليلاس

*ماا شااء الله ..*

*أبدعتي غناااتي ..*

*تعاابير مميزة ..*

*الله يعطييك العاافية ..*

*تسلــمـ يمناك ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..."ليلآس..~ 
شششآكرة حضورك الراقي ..~
موفقة إن ششاء الله ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المششاهدات :332
هلمواْ شآركوا الوجدآن

----------


## ward roza <3

جمعة مباركة ع الاعضاء والمشرفين والمشرفات

.. تحياتوو..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

11\4
كل عآم وأنتي البهجة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

]{.. سآمْح الله ..,"مُختَرِع الْكآشِف
]" لَيتِهُ يَعْلمَ / كَم هَتْك « سِتْر » حّنِينَا إِلِيْهمُ ..!
<<مقتبس..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*سأكتب كل مايخالجني من مشاعر تجاهك لسبب وآحد فقط:* *انكِ لآتعلمي أن تلك المشاعر أكنها لكِ..~*

----------


## ward roza <3

مدرسة مدرسة مدرسة 

سئمت منها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

11:57 ..
جدي الغالي ..هآج بيّ الشوق لرؤيتك ..فهل من لقاء يجمعنا ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياللهَ قــوُومَ
يڪفيّ -[ كل الشهًـًـًوورَ نووَمْ . . !
يآللهَ *يآجـًـًـًديّ* "طاـبتَـَـڪْ" قوومْ عاـمَ هالهمًـًـًومْ
آإنَ موَتـڪْ مو*حقيقـًـًـًهْ* وإْنَ هذآ ڪآنْ نــوومَ

..وحشتني يـ الغالي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآربي 
...من ترجآك مآ خآب ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

•• صحيحٍ ../ آني گثيير ° » آيــأسَ « ° 
 ولگن دآخليٌ طفلهـ / تقوٍل بـ صَمت : يآربيٌ ،دخيلگ لآ تخلينيٌ .!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تقول الناس متكبر و أنا بالعكس عكس الناس 
ما أحب الكبر و دروبه ولكني  ثقيل شوي !
بعضهم يظلم إحساسي  ويقول إني عديم إحساس
وهم والله مآ يدرون عن اللي بداخلي من شي  !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لح"ـظة بس شوي,بـ أخذ لي شهيق ودي أفضض [مدآم أني سهرت] ..~
البلآ
ماهو لآني مستضيق
البلآ 
فيني {فرح} بس مآشعرت ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

1:23 
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
جآري التفكير ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

1:40
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
كل "الحواس"تترقب ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (2 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
> 
> .:روح وريحان:.دمعة طفله يتيمه



منورة ع طوـول ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رُبآه"
كل ذرة بيّ ترتجي توفيقك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَ وَ  غلآتك ..وحشتيني بسسسس أكابر ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صعب القرار ..!

..صعب 
....صعب
.......صعب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...     أنا أيدي الصغيرات تفتش في الممرات لتعثر عن طفولتها التي يغتالها      الجند     ..!<<<الأكرف ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..!!
لن أنسسى هذا الموقف وبالأحرى"الفشششله"..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليتني أعلم ما يخالجهم ومآ يقصدونه من حديثهم ..!

----------


## ward roza <3

7
رُبآه"
كل ذرة بيّ ترتجي توفيقك 

روح غناتي اسمحي لي بس اخذت الصورة مع الكلام

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.......يزداد الحب ويزداد
لـ صاحبة الأخلآق الراقية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"قل لمن يبكي اليوم غدـآ "إختبار" آخر 
.............يآحبني لتسسس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحبابي البارح سروا
قسوا كثير* /* أتغيّروا
هم مادروا وش صاربي
ياليتهم فيني  دروا
هم يحسبون أنّي نسيت
أو أنّي الثاني قسيت
رغم الجفا رح قلّهم *:*
ياما على بالي طروا *!*
<<<مقتبس ..!

----------


## ward roza <3

روح انا اخذت الصورة مع الكلام عادي لو مو عادي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

للتو علمت أن حبها أصبح من "سنن "الحياة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حب آل محمد\..الصور وكوـول شيي حلآل عليش غنآتو 
بس لآتقطعي المدونة من النصصصص .. :toung: 
عندش التقيم كتبي الاشيآء الا تعجبشششش
وشو في تقييمك.. :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (2 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)



هلموآ شاركوا الوجدآن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أزعجني ضجيج  التفكير ..~
....أفعلوـآ ماتشاءون ..]

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

2:02 ..صبآحاً
الى متى وأنتِ هاربة من  "أحلآم الليل"

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تباٌ لها معقدة كـ *الفيزياء* ..×_×

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

المشاهدات:524
.....~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...كم اتعبني هذا الأمر
...{ ربي أنثر عليّ من رحمتك ووفقي لي ويسر لي أمري

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كلمة وآحدة 
قد توقف الأمر
..ولكن لعليّ أعلم ماهي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..نذر يـ أم البنين عليّ ماآنساه 
وآنا الوافي اذا صار الا أتمناه 
نذر أنصب عزاء لـ حسين 
وأهل دمعي على  الخدين
يـ أم البنين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يهل في الشدة موصوفة
وعند الباري معروفة
وحق الساقي وكفوفة
ترويني

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يباب الله الى الجنة
ولا لي غنه عنه
تبلغيني اللي اتمنى
توفيني

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

طلبتج يا بعد حزني يا بحر اهمومي وامواجة
ولا ظني تخليني ياباب الله لكل  حاجة
طلبتج يا اشد حسرة على اللي انقطعت اوداجة
محد غيرج اذا قلبي تألم يعرف  اعلاجة

----------


## ward roza <3

روح الصورة قلتي حلال والكلام؟؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حلآ آ   آ      آ          آ         ل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آنتو ـو ـآ 
بـ دنيتي كل شئ..!

----------


## ward roza <3

شوكرا غناتوووه روح ..~~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..أحتآجك ..~
يآ مكآني الذيّ يسعني عندما يضيق كل مكآن ...!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

,
,
,
خآئفة من وُقع القَدر ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هو صآحبيّ يعرف بـ حالي..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"f
مثلگ ع'ـلى راســے اشيل  اح'ـترامــہ

وأع'ـطيــہ من أيام ع'ـمريــے ع'ـسلهـآا

لني مدام انتــہ  بـ خ'ـير وسلآمــہ

ما ريد اي ح'ـاجــہ من الدنيـآ كلهـآ *..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

11:31

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح الخير متآخرة ..!
ع الجميع يآرب ..=)

----------


## ليلاس

*إبــداع في كل مشاركة لكِ هنا غاليتي ..*

*سلمت يمنااك .. على هذه الأحاسيس ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليلاس.."
وجودك يشعرني بالرآحة .."
أنتظر كل مني يهمني في هذة المدونة
لـ تقرتب روحي من ورحها أكثر فـ أكثر
هلموا
..هلموا
.......شآركوا الوجدآن ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مــآعلموكمَ إن الجروحَ النازفهِ ، تكرهِ اللمسَ  !؟

............................................. تكرهِ  اللمسَ !؟

.................................................. .... تكرهِ  اللمسَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ تبعد ...ولآ تقترب
فـ أنا ..[أخاف]
من قربك وبعدك..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أرهقني الملل *~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

8:57
جمعة مباركة..(f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

......على هـ الجو اليوم يبغى لينآ "أتعبتني ياقلب"
=)

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*روحـ وً ريحآنــ ..،* 
*رآئعة بحق :)* 
*دُمتِ وداً ~ لآيبور* 
*.*
*.*
*.* 
*وجمعـة مبآركة غنآتووا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بقآيا حنين .."|
فقط "أسمك" يشعرني بشيئ لآ أستطيع وصفة 
كل الشكر لـ حضورك الراقي..!
أفتخر بتوآجدك ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وتمنيت أن تكون العلكة كـ سكر الاسرة 
سريع الذوبان =)
..
مزعجين يأ أنتم ..! 
توقفوا عن هذا التعلك قليلاً ..=(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فدييييييت موضوعي "الحساسية المفرطة"
صآر مميز =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..Physics
ياربي حببني فيه ..!

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*حلقت هنا بين حروفكِ واقلعت بين كلماتكِ*
*لمسة حنان قلبكِ وصدق مشاعركِ* 
*وعانقت احساسكِ الدافئه*
*لك مني اجمل التحية على طرحكِ*
*دمعة طفله يتيمه في انتظار كل ماهو جديد لكِ*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة طفله يتيمة 
أنتظر حضورك بـ إشتيأق
كوني معي دوماً 
مكلله بتوفيق الباري..~

----------


## ليلاس

*أشعر بالإفتخار عند قراءة حروفك عزيزتي ..*

*سلمت أنامل ..*

*من المتاابعين لكـِ ..~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أقتربت السساعة ..!
ولآ أعلم مــالقرار ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قفي يـ عقارب ..!
ويآشمس أعيدي الشروق ..!
ربما يتغير الحآل ولكن ..!
لا مفر من القدر ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليلاس
...تشعرني بالسسعادة ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لـ ربما كآنت تود أشعال شمعة للشوق
ولكن ..!
أخطئت

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..أتلوىْ وجعاٌ ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم ..!
كل الأشياء باتت بآهتة ..!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

شامخة هي شجرة ودادك..!!

تتدلى منها حكايات ندية ...،، فتجني القلوبُ أحاسيسها..!


سلمتِ ياأنيقة الحرف...!
وسلم وجدانك الرقيق...

اقبليني ورقة في شجرتك ... أُقرأ وريدك بعمق...!


الدعاء يشدو لقلبك..

موفقة لكل خير بحق السادة ..

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ناد عليا مظهر العجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب **
*كل هم وغم سينجلي بولايتك يا علي يا علي يا علي*

*الله يفرج عنش وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق مولانا امير المؤمنين علــي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*ناد عليا مظهر العجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب **
*كل هم وغم سينجلي بولايتك يا علي يا علي يا علي
دمعة .."
وفقتي في إختيار المنآجاه \كل الشكر للـ حضورك  النّير 

*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.....!
أتلوى وجعاً
أتلوى ألماً
أتولى ضيقة وخيبة أمل

----------


## نور الهدى

روح وريحان 


 عزيزتي 


اكرر انتي غالية عندي 

واحمل لك ودا ,, واحب عفويتك 



واصلي

----------


## همس الصمت

آبعد الله عنكِ كل حزن وآلم
وجعل السعادة لاتفارق قلبكِ عزيزتي ..
.
.
كوني بخير عزيزتي
آينما تكوني
ورحمة السماء ترافقكِ ..
.
.
من المترقبين بشدة لهذا المتصفح ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة على السطور|~
أترقب وجودك "يوميا"
كوني معي =)




> سلمتِ ياأنيقة الحرف...!



والله عجبتني هـ الكلمة  :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نور الهدى |~
وآآآ توي أسسولف عنش  :;^^: 
ويآ "آخر شقاوة""الضحكة البريئة "

بس لآتقولي وشو أقول  :grin: 

يسسسلمو على التوآجد والرد القميل 

والله أنت الغالية   :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همس الصمت .. :grin: 
لآ أطّمني ..آنتهت الأزمة 

الله يبعدنا ويبعدكم عن كل سسوء

ولا يحرمني من هالطلالة القميل 

موفقين يآرب لكل خير  :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هلموآ
...هلموآ
.....هلموآ
شآركوا الوجد ـآن ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

<<<ممنوع ..!   :closedeyes:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ص=  ∫ د(س)  د س
وه آرتحت ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> بـ بكي على [ الموت ] يوم إنه [ يلمّح ] لي !!



....."

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..تصدقون أن حركات لما وحدة "تسسالش وشو آخبآرش" :bigsmile: 
وآنتي كنتي ماتبغى تكلميها  :embarrest: 
مع أني ماكنت حاسسسسسة بالمدرسسة بس يوم جيت وقلت لآمي قالت تمام ترى
وبعدين اني حسيت انه تمام بعد  :amuse: ..!<<الكل نآم عنها ولآ عارفة تقول لمن ..~
الا تشوف وشو الا كاتبية لآتقولوا لحد  :toung:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل الجروح تهون يآ طيبين يآ طيبين 
وتفآرق الدمعات من العين من العين =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مبآرك إن ششآء الله ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (1 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)



مرحبآ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
.
.
خوف من شئ مآ يجعلني ألتوي حول نفسي وأتكور لآدخل الى عالمك الغامض كـ ذرة رمل لآتعني لك أي شي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:rose: 
صبآح الخير للـ الطيبين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

10:37
ربمآ في هذ ـآ الصبآح أجد "المجهوله"

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أليها فقط"




>

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربمآ هذ ـآ يكون التصرف الأفضل للتعامل معهم 

لآ أتكلم ..
حتى لآيفسر الأخرون كلآمي بما يعجبهم ..!
لآ أسمع ..
حتى لآ أًصاب بحاله ذهول بما أسمعه ..!
لآ أرى ..
حتى لآ أرى الأقنعة وهي تسقط ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنا هنآ بـ حاجة الى "
الرسائل الواردة:1
..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
.
.

لآ أعلم لماذا حين أراها خجل يعتريني ..يتبلل وجهي .. تمسك أعضائي عن الحركة ..حتى لساني لآ يقوى عن الكلآم
فكل الخلايا تشتاق لـ شخصك ..
وتستقم تعرجآت الحزن الواضحة بوجهي ..!
ترتبك أرجلي ..وأصابعي حتى أقبض على يدي لآأشعرها بقليل من الدفآ والأطمئنان الوهمي 
و[يبدأ دمي بالانجذاب الى وجهي لـ يجعله أحمر قآني ..!]

ماذا فعلتي حتى أصبتني بكل هذا ..! 
فـ عقلي فر هرباُ منك وإليك 
اجتاز "دهاليز الماضي" كله حتى أنحنى يقبل الذكريات ورآح يطير الى سابع سماء يدعو أن تبقي معي كل مسسساء ..وعاد إليك ..
وللخجل معك حكاية لآتنتهي ..!
<<<وبث

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> أحب صديقآتي "F.F.F.M.B.B.A.S.H.A.z.z.z



  مبآرك إن ششآء الله ..~  

حياة سعيدة وعشرة دائمة  غاليتي =)..~
...إن شششاء الله كل يوم عقد وحدة =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمعة مبآركة ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أفراح ..أفراح 
 في مولد النور
 صدآح ..صداح
 بالخلد مسرور 
<<روح الكمال ..حلم شاعر ..باسم الكربلائي

----------


## نور الهدى

*صباااااااااح ورد وجوري* 

*جمعه مباركة على الجميع* 

*وبالخصوص الغالية روح وريحان*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:in_love: 
علينآ وعليش أم محمد ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ رب ..~
هبَّ ليّ منْ لدُنكً "قلباً" أڪبـَــَــــَـر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (2 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)



هلمو ـآ ..شآركوا الوجدآن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*نصيحة يآ "أنتِ..أتقِ ..شر الحليم اذا غضب*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> مآشآء الله عليك يآشيخ خَ ـة ..! 
> تسسسولفين بالمدونة أكثر من المدرسة :P



رأيـــ"هـآ" بالمدونة =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..
قصيييييدة أحب أقراها ..محزنة ومضحكة وكـول شي ..~

من شآعر المليون ..الجزء الأول 

=)

قصة حمدة ..~

ما أريدك … 

ما أريدك حتى لو 

تذبحني بيدك 

ما أريدك  

إِبن عمي … ومثل اخويَ 

ودم وريدي 

من وريدك 

أما  خطبه 

لا يا عيني 

لاني نعجه 

تشتريها 

ولاني عبده  

من عبيدك 

ما أريدك 

هذي القصه 

قصة حمده  

حمده الرمش اللي 

يتحدّا 

الرمش اللياخذ قلب الناس  

الرمش اللي 

ما عمرو ودّا 

* * * 

حمده كانت  

أجمل ورده 

بوجه الريح .. وصمدت مده 

حمده كانت 

نقطه  بمصحف 

تحدت كل سيوف الرده 

اليوم الأول 

تحدت حمده  

اليوم الثاني 

صرخت حمده 

اليوم الثالث 

نزلت دمعه  

اليوم الرابع .. يوم الجمعه 

دخلت أمها غرفة حمده 

انشدهت  

رجفت 

عيون تجذّب 

قلب يلجلج 

خافت … شافت  

جسم مثلج 

شَعر تناثر 

فوق مخده 

صاحت … 

جاوب  مِرْوَد كحله 

ماتت حمده .. ماتت حمده 

* * * 

ثوب المخمل ..  

مراية حمده 

المشط … البكله 

كلهم صاحو … 

والصوت  الرايح 

ما ودّا 

تبجي كل رمال الصحرا 

وتبجي كل بنيه حرّه  

حتى طير الورور 

ناح 

وفوق ترابج 

مرّغ خده  

تغطّي حمده 

برد الصيف 

المثل السيف 

يمّرض عينج  

خايف إنها تمرض عينج 

تعطّي حمده 

تهنّي حمده …  

هالأرض اللي 

تحت اجرينا 

أكرم مِ للي .. فوكَ بمده  

تهنّي حمده 

* * * 

حلفت أمي … 

وكل نسوان الديرة  

شهدن 

إنهن شافن 

بليلة جمعه 

فوكَ القبر الضامم حمده  

حلفن إنهن شافن 

شمعه 

الشمعه شمعة نور 

وعليَّت  

عليَت. عليَت .. فوق .. لفوق 

لفوقاللي 

ما تعرف حده  

وحلفن إنهن سمعن حمده 

من جوّات القبر تصيح 

تصيح وتنده  

ما أريدك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السبت ..!
متعبة =(

----------


## ليلاس

*واصلي غاليتي ,, في إبداعك ..*

*من المتابعين لكـِ ..~*

*يعطيك ربي الصحة وا لعافية ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليلآس..
انرتي المدونة غاليتي 
أتشرف بـ حضوركًـ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...أترقب الاجآزة ..
...أنتظروني ..=)

----------


## كبرياء

..~ 
بالتأكييد ننتظر ..!
لآعدم من جودك!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كبريآء...
كمآ أنتظرت حضورك المشّرف ليّ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...رغم سوء الحالة الجوية ..!
 الا أنيّ أحسس بـ إنتعاش  لم أشعربها حتى أيام الربيع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ أعلم ان وصلت الى حد الجنون أما مآذا ..! 
حتى أخبر الاخرين بـ حلمي ..كـ آي مقال يٌقال ..! 
ولكن سأحمّلهم عذراُ ..فـ انهم يظنوا كل الاحلآم سواسيآ :noworry:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بدونڪ .. 

صوت آلثوآني

تڪ
........تڪ
...............تڪ

تڪويني !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *صاحِبْگ ميِّتْ شوق صار يْهَذي بگ
> .......... مَرَّات  يَهْذي بْعقل .. وامرار من دون*



مُقتبس =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قلم الذكآء صآر مآيكتب ..!
حسسسدوه يآقلبيt_t

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..

لازلتُ أحوم حول زهوة إحساسك....!!

ولازلتُ أُترتل إعجابي...

فحدقة حرفكِ اللامعة تشدني...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا ..
من المواظبين على الحضور ..
ولكن إنذار  :evil: 
كبري الخط ولا بنحاش وماراح تلاقيني مرة ثانية
 :noworry: 
تعبت عيوني وآنا اطالع في الكلمات
 :wacko: 
كبريه عشان نشوف عدل 
ونستمتع مع القراءة ..
.
.
الله يعطيك العافية على الكتابات الحلوة ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

طرح حلووو وراقي والعنوان
يشد تسلمي روح وإن شاء الله
أكون من المتابعين ..
إستمتعت قراءة ماجال في صفحاتك 
من كلمات ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة على السطور..~
كوني قريبة منيّ دوماً 
..وجودكَِ سر الأبدـآع...~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم|"
همس الصمت
 :embarrest: 
من عنوني والله أكبر الخط =)
بس تدري شآلوا تكبير الخط من الردود السريعة وصآر لازم وضع متقدم 
<<<وتعرفين الملل شيسووي ..!هههه
لكن ولآ يهمش  :bigsmile: 
منورة على طول يآرب
الله لآيحرمني من هـ الردود الحلوة والتوآجد

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نسيم الذكريآت ..~
أسعدني تسجيلك أول حضور
أنرتي المدونة ..~
فـ لآ تنسي أن تضعي بصمة عند كل حضور..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الاربعاء..وآخيراً تحقق الحلم..!
 :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"لآ أعلم لمآ هم كذلك ..~
يجتذبوني الى أقطابهم حتى ألتصق بهم تمآماً وبعد ذلك يبتعدون وكأن شي *لم يكن*..!

----------


## نور الهدى

*اي حلم تحقق* 


*فرحينا وياش* 

*عسى دوووووووووم تحقق احلامك* 

*    <<<    ملقوووووووووووووووووووفه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نور الهدى |"
منورة والله =)
الحلم ..! والله أنك بتضحكين موت  :embarrest: 
يوم الاربعاء ..29\4 ..أول أيام أجازة منتصف الفصل الثآني >>ودي أقول اول أيام العيد المبآرك  :amuse: 
<<<صرآحة حلم والآ أحلى ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*صمتكَ كثير وَ دآخلك  زحمة هموٌم ..
وَ أدري  الحِزنْ جوآك صعـب يتكلم ..!
=(
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شي مآ يأخذني الى عالم الا ماورائيآت ..! 
ربمآ الشوق الذي يلُجلج قلبي الى ذالك الرآحل 
الراحل الذي *ألم قلبي برحيله* ..

.........قسيت عليّ كثيراٌ برحيلك يـ أبي ..~
.................قسيت عليّ كثيراٌ برحيلك يـ أبي ..~
.........................قسيت عليّ كثيراٌ برحيلك يـ أبي ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

<<<صـ’ـآر ودي فييييييييـ’ييييه ..!
أموت بـ هالحلآ .. :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مآزلت أنتظرك على قآرعة الطريق ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:tttt:
الاربعاء.....يآفرحة مآتمت ..=(
خآـآيفة يآربي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربي..أؤمن بأن المسافة الفاصلة بين الحلم و الواقع مجرد"دعآء
..

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-17-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح الحب يآ أمي :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 3 (2 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)
> 
> .:روح وريحان:.نور الهدى+



لوجودك يأ صآحبة القلب الطآهر حنان خفي 
تنثريه على قلبي وأحسس به 
يجعلني أرى كل الأشياء بيضآء 
فلآ تتركيني ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كُلْ ـآلبشَرٍمَآفِيهُمْ .. / ـآنِسآنْ كآمِلْ  !

ـآلكُلْ مِنآ عَ’ـندِهْ | ـأخَ’ـطآءْ وٍ ذِنُوٍبْ  ]

وٍأكبرٍ خَ’ـطآ فٍيْ ـآلِنآسْ

{ سُوٍءْ ـآلتعَ’ـآمُلْ •

{ وٍـأكَبرٍ ذَنُوٍبْ ـآلنآسْ  -[ تِذِنبْ وٍ لـآتِتُوٍبْ ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*يجيهإْ يقول حإْن إْلوقت تعإْلي نكشف إْلأسرإْر..* 
*................طفح كيل إْلصبر مإْعإْد في صبري وصبرك كيل..* 
*ويذكرهإْ بوقت صإْر مع مر إْلزمن  تذكإْر..* 
*................بأيإْم إْلطفوله يوم  يغرقهإْ غلإْ وتدليل..* 
*يمإْزحهإْ وتردد له{ ترى إْلكذإْب يروح إْلنإْر }.. * 
*..............يجإْفيهإْ وتهمس له { أعرف أن  إْلجفإْ تمثيل! }..* 
*وتدمع عينهم لثنين يهلون إْلدمع مدرإْر..* 
*.............|[ ترى إْلذكرى ولو حلوه طوإْريهإْ تهد إْلحيل ]|*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

6:06
جمعة مبآركة .. :rose:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ربي..أؤمن بأن المسافة الفاصلة بين الحلم و الواقع مجرد"*دعآء*

إعراب الحلم على أرض الواقع ..كان صادقاً....احببته..
اسأل الله بحق أبجديات الدعاء المُنعقدة هنا وهناك..
أن يستجيب المولى لكِ كل أمنية ..بحق الطهر الزواكي..


لازلتُ أغرق في بحر كلماتك العذبة ...

ولازالت تحدوني أسلاك حرفك المُضيئة إليكِ ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم"

"|دمعة على السطور
حقيقة أعجز عن إخفائها
بـ أن لوجودك روعة تشعرني دائماُ بـ الارتيآح
لوجود أكليل أشبه بـ "الزمرد"
دآم نبضك  :rose: 

 "ومضة:ربي أؤمن أن المسافة الفاصلة بين الحلم و الواقع مجرد"*دعآء*
ليست من تأليفي ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*الشهـر عيديــن 
عيــد احتفـلنـا فيك 
وعيــد ارتوينـا فيه
عيـده زعلـنا  فيك 
وعيـدك رضينا فيـه
من قـّرتـك العيـــون 
عيـد المطر عيديـن  !
وثالث .. ورابعنـا 

حفلة شوارعنــا !
وينك .. ؟ ترى جانا  المطر!
كل الشوارع امطرت
بالذات .. شارعنا !*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صآر قربك مثل بعدك فيه خوف
.......ليتني مآشفت طيفك مآوعيتك ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قبله بـ طعمُ التّوتَ أُهديهَآ لكَ ..!
"f"مخصووص لك ..:p

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ذنبي ..أنيّ لآعشقت أمطر إحساس وجنون
وَعيبي ..أني لآكرهت أبقى وآفي للـ حبيب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سـ أنثر عليك زهور الدٌنيآ كلها 
أفرحي..أرقصي ..زغردي
يَ فرحتي ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

<<أعجبتني و...حسب ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..
كَ عـآدتك .. *!*

تملَئُوني *فرح*  .. 

وتختفي *,*


........ وتختفي


................. وتختفي *!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآتبكي إذا ابتعد عنك اعز اصدقـآئك ولم يوضح لك الأسبـآب  ..
فهو من خسرك وليس انت .. ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنتظرك ..حتى الفجر ..!
يَ "نور الشمس الحقيقي ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشتهيه ..! :sad2:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

....أعتقدت أنه مجرد تصرف جنوني  سيضعه الآخرون على الهامش ..!

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخير ياروح الروح ..
فيه كم رد 
مرة عجبتني الكلمات الي فيهم مرة 
ماشاء الله عليك روعة في تنسق الكلمات ..
.
.
وعندي لم خبرية
لاني مدري شبلاني على اسم مدونتك مرة عاجبني
للحين مستخدمتة توبيك لي في المسن 
والحين اوحى لي بفكرة تصميم
وكآني سويتة ..
يالله شوفيه وعطينا رايك فيها << الا غصب تشهر تصميمها
خخخخخخخ
 :toung: 
هنـــــــــــــا ..
..
.
.
بالتوفيق لك عزيزتي
وتآكدي بإني سآكون من المرافقين لهذه المدونة وإن طالت بها الايام ..
تحياتي لك ..

----------


## نور الهدى

> ....أعتقدت أنه مجرد تصرف جنوني سيضعه الآخرون على الهامش ..!



 
تصرفت بجنون وبقسوة وكان له تأثير الكف على الوجه 

جنون وقسوة نابع من قلب محب خائف 

حبه اجبرني على هذا التصرف  :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> تصرفت بجنون وبقسوة وكان له تأثير الكف على الوجه 
> 
> جنون وقسوة نابع من قلب محب خائف 
> 
> حبه اجبرني على هذا التصرف



>>...!
وكأنكِ دخلتي بين {دهاليز أحرفي...
لـِ تعرفي كل شي عن ذاك التصرف الجنوني ..!
ولـِ تبرري موقفي ..!
ليت ذلك يًجدي شيئاً=(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همس الصمت "
تم  :;^^: 
حلآلش يآغنآتي ..وترى هو قصيدة كآمله  :grin: 
ويسسعدني هالتوآجد 

منورة على طول =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عالدنيا زينب أشرقت و العالم اتنور
مثل الشمس و اتفرعت من فاطمةو حيدر
باسم  النبي المختار هالفرحة نحييها
للزهرة و الكرار هالفرحة نحييها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:rose: 
زينب أملنا بيها اقتدينا بفرحة وتهاني هلت علينا 
زينب فخرنا قلعة صبرنا بحبها  ابتدينا ونختم عمرنا
بفرحة وتهاني هلت علينا
..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وودت لو كآن قلبي كـ الحمام الزينبي ..!
سيدتي ../ روحي مشتآقة ..فهل من رحمة بـ روحي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

5\5
تآريخ مميز جداً في كل سنة ..!
أنتظر مايميز هذا التاريخ في هذه السنة غداً إن شاء الله  :bigsmile:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...أصبح مميز ..!
ولكن من نوع آخر ..:s

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*- عفواُ -*
*- عفواُ  -*
*- عفواُ -*


مهمآ صرختْ  فيْ وجهيْ فَ *لنْ* تشعرنيْ بإنكْ* اماميْ =)*
أتعلمْ* لمآ  !*
*لانيْ* أصبحتْ أصآبْ *بالعمىْ* عندمآ  يقآبلْني *خآئنْ* وَ* !*

*- ڪآذبْ -*
*- ڪآذبْ -*
- ڪآذبْ  -

فِ لن* أستنشقْ* هذآ الهوآء *الملوثْ*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*أَحِبْ أَلْعَبْ عَلَى العَآلَـمْ  وأَخَبِّي جِرْحِيَ المَجْنُونْ 
أَخَـافَ النَّاسِ تَدْرِي بَـه وبُكْرَة تَصِيرِ تَحْكِـي بَـه .. *

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

محد يستآهلك يآقلبي .."

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من يبي ~ فرقآآيي يسعدني ’’فرآقـﮧ . . ( :toung: )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

•••• 



*سولفوـآ  تـڪفون لا عاد تسـڪتون
قبل لا اهوجس ويآإتيني بلآي


•••• 


السـڪآت  يزود طعوني طعون !!
وتنڪسر لا جا  على راسي عصاي


•••• 




سولفوا لو ما بغيتوا تسولفون 
قبل لا اقعد في الحزن رايح  .. وجاي



•••• 



واضحڪوا  لو بالعماله تضحڪون 
وجاملوني لو يضايقڪم حڪاي ’’


•••• 




راح  لڪن طيف زوله في العيون 
مرةٍ قدامي ومرة وراي <~ 


•••• 



وإن سڪتتوا جى ـآ وهو طيفه يمون  
رحت أهوجس له وأبين له ولاي


•••• 


مڪسب عيوني من الفرقى ـآ مزووون
.. تمطر  لطاريه .. والبرق أصدقاي



•••• 



ڪل ما طروه لو هم يمزحون 
احرموني من غداي ومن عشاي !



•••• 




ذي  بقايا الحب وأطلال الجنون ..
والله أعلم في ضميره وش  بقاي !؟


•••• 


غير طيعوني  ولا عاد تسـڪــتون ..
ولا والله لـ اس‘ـسسسمعڪم بڪـاااي
>>مقتبس..!
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*~* | | 

السعادة *تكمن* في *إسعاد* الآخرين *~*
فلا شئ أجمل من رسم *بسمة* على وجه من تحب *!..*

( *=)* )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*قيل:
 بعِيدْ عَنْ العَين\ بعِيدْ  عَنْ القلب}
أخطآئوآ ..!
فـ أنتِ: أبعدهم عن العين وأقربهم الى القلب ..~
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*إِلَهِيِ * ..


اِمْنَحْ  قَلْبِيِ وَسَآكِنِيِهْ *اَلطَمَأنْينَةْ*..
وَاجْعَلْ لَنَآ  فِيِ كُلِ خِطْوَة  ٍبَرَكَةً وَمَغْفِرَةً  ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشتقت الى منظر المطر 
 فهو يشبه ب"الصفاء" حبيبتي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
يآربي .."
دخيلك\ لآتخليني ..~
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ولـ محمد الحجيرـآت في مدونتي حضور: 
هنآ ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمآنه قبل مآ  ترحل:تذكر وش  
عهدنآ(* كـآن* )تذكّـر نظرتـي لمّـآ طلبـتـك مآتخليـنـي ...! 



قسم  وضعي بدونكً صعب مآ يتحمل  آلهجـرآن
أنآإآ محتآجتك *(  تكفـى )*وهالتكفـىآ تبكينـي ...!
>>>مقتبس..!
أثر فيني =(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سـ أبقى معها على صمت..!
فإن كان للحب بقية ..فـ للعين دور أخر ..،

----------

همس الصمت (04-21-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

> سـ أبقى معها على صمت..!
> فإن كان للحب بقية ..فـ للعين دور أخر ..،



 
كلماتك جات على الجرح 
وعطتني حافز كبير للصمت ..
الف شكر لك عزيزتي على هذه الكلمات الرائعة ..
منتظرة بشوق ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همس الصمت ..’
دمتي ضيآء لـ مدونتي ..!

----------


## نور الهدى

> سـ أبقى معها على صمت..!
> فإن كان للحب بقية ..فـ للعين دور أخر ..،



 
الصمت طبع كبرت وكبر معي 

وادركت انه خير ما تطبعت به

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم "
نور الهدى ..،
هذآ مآيُقال لي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حلمت بصوتك البآإآرح يغني لي "أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــآ أهوإآإآإآإج ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

=(
دعوآتكم ..~!

----------


## ward roza <3

*يااااارب ارحمني ...~~~*
*من زمان مادخلت مدونة روح الحلوة*
*روح وريحان ماشاء الله عليش مدونتك مدونة رائعه يارائعه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حب آل محمد ..
كوني بالقرب دوماً..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شرآيكم فيني ..!؟
السبت ..أول ايام التعاسة "الدراسة"
الساعة 7:18 و المفروض الدوام 6:00
وآنا بالمنتدى ..! 
يسسستحق اسمي هاليوم "يوم المعآجز "...=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحسس الآن ..~
بـ إحساس الطآئر عندما يكون بكآمل حريتة ويطير في جميع الآنحاء<<مآصارت غآيبة لها يوم ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآحكم ورد.. :rose:

----------


## نور الهدى

> صبآحكم ورد..



 
 
صباحك سكر 

صباحك قشطة ياااااا قش ــطة

----------


## نور الهدى

*حـ ـتى وقـ ـت الـ ز عـ ـل* 

*بـ ـظـ ـل جـ ـنـ ـبـ ـك*


*جـ ـسـ ـديـ ـن وروح واحـ ـدة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *حـ ـتى وقـ ـت الـ ز عـ ـل* 
> 
> *بـ ـظـ ـل جـ ـنـ ـبـ ـك*
> 
> 
> *جـ ـسـ ـديـ ـن وروح واحـ ـدة*



:)
عجبوني بجد ..!
ياريت آحد من البشر يسسوي زيهم 
الآ وقت الزعل طير لآلعـــــــــــــد غضن ..!
نور الهدى ..
أٌسجل أعجآبي..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وفي 
...القلب
....إنكسآرة 
وفي 
...العين 
......دمعة 
وفي..... 
الروح...
......حسرة


                فـ أذًرفي يـ "روح مآشاءتي من الدموع ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...أشتقت يآمريم ..أشتقت ..!


10\1\1431هـ..ظهر عآشوراء ..!
 مريم" أفجعت بيّ القلوب ..ورحلت





 ..{عسآنآ نموت ولآ ننسى المصيبة ..!
 وعآر على الحبيب ينسى حبيبة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.."وهو الآخر 
.....رحل عنّآ بغته 
فـ رحمة الله عليه وعلينآ ..
وزآدت جروح  قلبي جُرح يفيض دماً ..يفيض ألما..يفيض حسسسرة

----------


## ليلاس

*ما شاء الله ..*

*إبـــــداع متجدد ..*

*واصلي غاليتي نسج مشاعـرك ..*

*من المتابعين لجديد قلمك ..*

*موفقة لكل خير ..}*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |"
ليلآس ..،
دمتِ ضيآء لـ مدونتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
*** 

* صباح الخير / بس اللي يجي منك !!*
* صباح النور لامن جا بـ ضحكاتك*



* صباح الورده اللي نامت ب حضنك*
* صباح السكر اللي فاق بـ شفاتك*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يـ الله ..\..أعني على قضآء يومي بمآ يرضيك ..~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


مساك الخير 
ياللي محورك الابداع

مساك الخير
ياللي المحبرة فنّك

ونجمك غير
ونبضك بالحرف لـ (هـ) شعاع

جناح الطير
يحلّق في سما متنك 




هندسة حرفك حالمة الأطراف...
سلامي وكل التحايا لجناب إحساسيسك المُدونة بكل إحساس..

دعائي..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أكتب في قلبي فاطِمة أهجر زمآني

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآزهراء..
سكّني روع النفوس..~
وأمسحي فوق الروؤس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قال سليم قلت يآسلمآنً..
هل دخلوآ ولم يك إستئذـآنِ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ترجون الثوآبَ
...تخشون العقابِ
واليوم أنقلبتم بالعهد إنقلآبَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح يغشآه الالم والحزن على فآطِمة ..
صبآح أحمر بـ دم الطًهر 
....ربي~
.....أطل حزني على |[فآطِمة الزهرآء ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ زينب صبري على النوآيب 
وهذي أول المصآيب 
يآنور العين لآتنعين 
في قلبج عهد ليّ ـآ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ زآير قبر الزهراء ويآك الروح انتظر 
خل قلبك يحضن قلبي ويسأل وين القبر ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قبرهآ وين دلوني ..!؟

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-28-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وودت لو كنت اليوم على ضفاف روضتك ..!
أبكي وأنحب يآزهرآء..أفجعنيّ المصآب ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآزهرآء ..عن نهجك والله شبراُ لآ نحيد..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ حزني وتذآكري
لـِ من خصها الباري
يَ روحي وآشعاري 
يآ مدمعنا الجآري
 ..مظلمومة غريبة 
بِ الدنيا كئيبة ..!

 عاشت بنت الهادي
 آيام وايام
مظلومة وجريحة 
بالدنيا وحيدة 
علها من مرت
 ايام وآيام 
 يــــــوم من هجموآ بالدار 
مـِـــــــن حرقوها بالنار
مِــــــــن روعها المسار 
مِــــــــن طلعوا بالكرار 
 ضلت ياشيعة 
محزنة تنادي
هذا اجر الهادي
يآخير الاصحآب..؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..صبآح نوراني على الجميع .. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..دعآء الصبآح ..
هنآ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فآطمة ..شمعة  وَ إنطفت ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

15\5
بدأ العد التنآزلي
دعـوآتكم ..~

----------


## ~&وردة حمراء&~

سلام {روح وردة }
كلامـ ا رائـــ ع
نابع من قلبــ ا مليء 
بالمشاعر الصادقة 
أدام الله هذه المشاعر
.
^_^
تابعـ ي  بفيض هذه المشاعر
صديقتك ~&وردة حمراء&~


```

[IMG]http://ورود[/IMG] 


```

----------


## ~&وردة حمراء&~

بالتوفيق ياصديقتي 
ساضل معك الى نهاية الطريق 
~انشاء الله~

----------


## ~&وردة حمراء&~

سلام عليكم
انا اسفة{روح وريحان}
وليس روح وردة :embarrest:

----------


## نور الهدى

روح وريحان 


انار الله دربك بنور الايمان 

وقضى حاجتك وفرج الله عنك بحق فاطمة وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والتسعة المعصومين  من بنيها عليهم افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وردة حمرآء|~
الروعة تتجسد بـ حضورك أنتِ
دآمت صدآقتنا صرحاً شآمخاَ 
أنرتي مدونتي وطِيبتها بـ "مسْكْ فآخر"
فـ دعائي .. أنتبقي مجآورة للروح وَالقلبْ ..~ 
=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نور الهدى |~
دعآئك يريح وجدآني 
لآحرمنآ الله حروفك النورانية 
كوني بـ القرب دوماً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمعة مبآركة .." :rose:

----------


## ward roza <3

رحمتك ياااارب ..l

*روح وريحان كلماتك رائعه جدا جدا حفظك الله بحق محمد وآل محمد *

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أيعتقدون أنيّ [أكرههم]
 أو أن " اتجاهلهم " مثلاً 
 بئساً للعقول الصغيرة التي {أخذت من عقول أحبتي "لعبة"
وَ بئساً لـ عقول أحبتي التي بآعتني لآجل "قول تآفه..!
أيعقل ..!
أنهم أعتقدوا بذلك وهم يعلمون أنهم قطعة من قلبي
الم يعلموآ أن فراقهم كأنه شفرة حآدة قطّعت شرآيين ومزقتها  حتى أصبحت غير قادرة على البقاء
لآترجعوآ
..نعم لآترجعوا ..!
وأنْ رجعتم ستجدون جسد من غير روح..
وأنْ رجعتم ستجدون جسد من غير روح..
وأنْ رجعتم ستجدون جسد من غير روح..

----------


## ward roza <3

روح انار الله دربك بنور محمد وآل محمد..l 

جمعه مباركة عليكم تقبل الله جميع اعمالكم..l

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حب آل محمد|~
هلمّي شآركي الوجدآن ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أفتقدكِ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بشششويش يآغآيب ترى يكفي "غيآب

----------


## ward roza <3

آه ظلموك ياسيدتي يافاطمة..l

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحيآة كُلها بآهته من دون إطلآلتك ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ألم ..
....حتى القلم ينزف جرآحه من عدمْ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إفترقنا ...
وإنقطع حتى السلام !
إنت متغيّر علي من ..
جيتهم ،
أدري مو منّك حبيبي هـ الكلام
[ خرّبوك ] !
الله يخْرِبْ بيتهم ..
طيّحوك
 شلون من عيني ؟
حرام ..
كل جروحي النايمه
صحّيتهم !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ رب وفقني ..
دعوآتكم ح َـبآيبي.. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ننتظركِ , : وَ كم شوقنآ كبير بِ رؤية وجهكِ مِنْ جديد  ! :(
<<مٌقتبس من إحدآهم ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يّ عليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي..  !
أدعوآ لي عفية من قلبْ <<متورطة :(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

8:46 
مآزال على الوقت الكثيييييييييييير..!
لآتنسوني من آلدعاء..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

11:19 
أقترب الموعد بعض الشيء..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[سيدتيٍ]
أرجوآ انْ تفهمي مآ سأقوله الآن ..!
فـ لربمآ يصحى عقلك الغآفل ..!
أنآ مخت’ـلفة ..!
لآتسأليني كيف ..؟! مُختلفة عنكِ وحسب ..!

ليس بـ الأحسن منك حتى لآ تموتي غيضاُ هذا المسآء ..!
وليس بـ آلآسوء ..وهذا لآيحتاج الى شرح ..!"فـ أنتِ أعلم بذلك تمام العلم 

ولكن ..
فقط أنظري آلى السمآء..أنْ شآهدتي نجم لآمع ..فتذكري "أنيّ مختلفة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

محمّلمة بـ[الهموم] ولكنْ , لن أمطر’،

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

brb 
sleep
 :sad2:

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات روح
يااااااه شقد وحشتني هالمتصفح
وشقد وحشني كلامش 
الله يبعد عنك كل هم وغم يارب
والله يسعد قلبش دوم الدوم يارب
الله يعطيك مناك ويحقق كل احلامك ..
بحق الخمسة الاشباح
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
والله يوفقك دوم يالغاليه  ..
تحيات المتابعة دائماً وآبداً 
همــ الصمت ــس ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم "
 همس الصمت||~
 ....دمتِ نبض مدونتي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*ما أبي جرح ولاأبي خوف ولا أبي أحزان* 
*أبي موقف .. أبي كلمة تهز أوطان * 
*دخيل الله أبي إنسان ..*
*إذا طحت من طولي ..* 
*يفز ويسند  حمولي*
*ولجل أيدي على  كتفه*
*حبنا يعيش أزمان * 
*إذا صحت يحس فيني ..* 
*قبل لاأشكي  يواسيني*


**



**

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

غنو لحبيبيے وقدمو لهے آلتهانيے فيے عيد ميلآدهے يآ عسآه 100 عآم ..


عآم من الشقآوة ..
..."أخي ..دمتَ السسعادة لآيآمي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...تفدآك گل الرۆح يآالغالـے ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عندمآ يــگۆن في [قلبي] گـلآم ..
أۆد أن اخبرها به ولـگن ..!
لآ أعلم مآذا أسّمي هذا الشعور الذي يخالجني ...!
ربمآ گـآن خجل ..أۆ مآتصنعه هيبتها فيَّ ..!
تسيطر على لسآني فجاءة ۆتخطف گل "أحرفي..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[غصْة ]
أصأبت فلبي الآن 
...ليس لـ جْرِيمةَ تذكر ..!
.....ولكن .."وٌجهّتْ أصابع الأتهام لي أنا فقط ..|دون شهود|
[أصمتِ يآأنا]
هذهِ لست المرة الاولى ..
[لآتبكي]
فقط لآن ربمآ كآن هناك من يقّدر دموعك ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"غباء ....!

أششعر بِ[إختناق]

ربِّ أنقذني ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

"يالله 
...تناثرت سعادتي بين أيديهم 
وأصبحت مشاعري مجرد{لُعبة ..!
كلنّ يرميها في يد الاخر 

وأنتَ مدبّر الامور وميّسرها ..فهب لي من لًدنك أمل في البقآء بِ"سعادة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من سرق تلك الأبتسامات منٍْ لوحة وجهيّ..!~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أصبح كلآمهم طنين مزعج ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جمعة مبآركة.. :rose: 
دعوآتكم ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربِ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كِبَرْ 
أصابهم 
ربِ ..شآفهم ومنّ عليهم بِ العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
أحَ ـتآج فقط لصوتكِ
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قلبي ينبض لآجلكم ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتمنى أن ....|~
عسى الله أن يحقق كًل أمآنينا 
دعواتكم|~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تــع‘ـــــــــــلمت *آززيــف* ضح‘ـــــــكتــــي..*وـآلــقلــووب* آســرـآإآإر..


علــى  ـآنـــــــــي بـ خــــير بـ ع‘ـــــــين..مـن  *يــجهــل* *بـ آحــــزـآنـــي*...!
<<مٌقتبس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مٌدونتي ..أشتقت لكِ كثيراُ 
=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لك من مرّ منْ هنآ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نور عينْ "روح..~
أنتِ لآتعلمين بِ عودتك مآذا صنعتي..!
أنتِ .."أرجعتي الشمس الى موقعها 
وأعدتِ حركة عقارب الساعة المتوقفة ..~
....أحبكِ ..أبقيّ معيّ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[اليوم] 
سَ أمسك خريطة العآلم بيدي ..~
سأبيد الحزن من وجوه البؤسآء جميعاً 
س أرسم الابتسآمة على وجوهكم أنتن بِ الخصوص 
ومن ثم سَ أغلق الخريطة 
=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.."أقتربي أكثر من قلبي ..سأخبئكِ بين الحنآيا ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*أستندت على الجدار ..لمآ أصابني من إنهيار ..ليت قلبي عذرى ولم يلد هذا الحب ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

<<حبيتْ هـ الصورة من قلبي ..!
بقوة بقوة ..!
تشبه حبيبة آلبي بششششي معين وخطير ..!

يـ لبّى قلبي هالكشة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

’،
يَ رب

----------


## ward roza <3

روح وريحان لي طلب  خارج الموضوع 

ممكن ترسلي رسالة خاصة الى ليلاس وتقولي لها ان تدخل ع موضوع اختبار الاستاذهـ حب ال محمد في منتدى المسابقات 

وتجاوب ع الاسئلة لانه تم اختيارها بأسرع وقت قبل مايبرد الموضوع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..أفتقد مُدونتي =(
أفتقد التعبير عن مآ بنفسسسي ..!
دعوآتكم لي ..!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أكتب في قلبي "فآطِـ’مة"وأهجر زمآنِـِـٍِي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هـ الأسسسسبوع وشو صآر..!!!
تعب مرض تكسسسسيرة ..!!
إختبــََـَـَـآر وكـ’ـلْ شي دفششش !!
وشغل لحد كششتي ..!


..."ومآبآقي شششيْ على سسآعة الصْفر؛ دعوآتكم ..ََ
لآتنسسـ’ َـوني ,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[حنينْ]
الى ذاك القلبْ القآسسي
الذي لم يششعر بِ دمعي ..!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اكره ان أُلزم ..!!

----------


## ward roza <3

ربي يساعدك خيتووو ع الامتحانات تخلي الواحد يطلع من طووووره

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

7 ..!!!
يَ ربي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

مُلبدة بالجمال....وإن حشاها بعض الوجع.....

تلك سطورك...

لازلتُ مُحلقة بسماءك...أمتطي غيمة بيضاء مُصغية لنبضك....


دعائي ..وبقوة يُلازمكم 

موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بحق الأبرار..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بِ أمس أمس الحاجة آلى الدعاء (w)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد ..
الله يسهل كل عسير عليكِ يارب
ويوفقك دنيا وآخرة
ويحقق كل مناك ..
بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
تحملي بروحك عزيزتي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من المؤسف جداٌ
أنيّ تركت هذهِ الصفحة خآلية من مشاعري يوم أمس
ولكن سأخلّدة اليوم 
بـ الأمس 
1\7
تخرجي ..فرحتي ..سعادتي ..كل ذرة ببدني أبتهجت ..!!

همسة في أذانهم "أحبكم جداً جداً جداً ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حصدنآ آ آ الي زرعنا اليوم 
.........وشفنآهآ نتايجنآ
نجحنآ ياعسسسساها دوؤوم 
.........دوم الله يوفقنآ ..~



اليوم :يوم الخميس الموافق 26\7\1431هـ 




إسستلآم نتآئج الثانوية آلعامة بِ المملكة العربية السعودية 

لآ يمكنني التعبير عن فرحتي ـي ..!!

" ومآتوفيقيّ إلآ باللهِ العَليّ العظيْمْ " 


..................(f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لكل من مر من هنآ ..~

إن كنت تتمنى ليّ الخير  ..!!

فَ أدعوا ليِ بالتوفيق قبل أن تٌبآرك ...(f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ششششعور لآ يمكن أبداُ وصصفه 
فرحة بالنتيجة 
وخوف من المسستقبل ..!!

ربّ وفقني لمآ تحب وترضى وجعل لي من الخير نصيباٌ برحمتك يَ أرحم الرآحمين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أوششكت أن آلآمس أطراف أحلآمي 
ليسسس بيني وبينهآ سسوى الدعآء 
.........أسألكم الدعآء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حنآن..~
....تنأثر من قلبها على رؤوسسسنآ ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

هـ كذآ سَ أكون من دونْ أحبتي ..=(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

س أرتشف حبكِ يومياُ مع كوب القهوة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لكل من مر من هنآ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح نورآني ..]|

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
29\7\1431 هـ
5:42 صباحاً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من زمآن مآهدرت =)
....ولآ مآرسست حيآتي اليومية بشكل طبيعي ..!
للحين خلعة الأختبارات فيي ..:s
وترى حتى نتيجتي تخلع ..! بسس من نوع ثآني :d 
أبغى أرتب صصندوق التخرج ولآ عآرفة ..!
أشياء وآيد أبغى أحطها وأشياء وآيد أبغى أرميييها لآتجيب الفقر :p
أحسس كأن المدرسسسسة حلم ..!
صآر هذا كله والحين جآ وقت ينتهي الحلم وأنتهى ..!!
وجيت أذكره ..!<<<أشتغلت التشبيهآت 
أهم شششي مآنساه في الصندوق دفتري الفيزيآء والاحياء >>ضاعت وردته وللحين متحسسسرة عليها :s
وبآحط قلم القيآس والله ذكرى حلوة 
وقلم الذكآء يَ عمري حتى لو مخلّص 
خلآص قررت أحط كل شي ..! :D

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مآبغىىىىىىىىىىى ..!
مآبغى يسحبوآ دم مآبغى ..!
النجدة ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم




> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (1 من الأعضاء و 5 زائر)



مرحبآآآآآآآ على طول =)
أششتقت له الأعداد ض2

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

في لحظة شاء القدر إنْ ألتقي ..!
.......وفي لحظة شاء القدر أنْ أفترقي ..!
.
.
.
.


ربّ أجعل لقائي بها بين الكآف والنون ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> أبيك تحفظ في حيآتك{ قنآعة ..
> 
> 
> ( اللي يحبك صدق صعبة يخليك )
> 
> ( اللي يحبك صدق صعبة يخليك )
> 
> ( اللي يحبك صدق صعبة يخليك )
> 
> ( اللي يحبك صدق صعبة يخليك )



 
لن أحفظهآ أبداً ..!!
سآذجة أنتِ بقنآعتكِ ..!
فَ "هي" تعشقني لَ حد الجنون 
ولكنها أول من تركني ..!  

"فآطِمة: سترجع تلك الآنسسانة الصافية الناقية ....! 
..............سترجع في ذآك المكآن ذاتة لنتعاهد بِ عهد الصدآقة  ..!!
.....................سترجع لتخبرنيّ أنيّ على خطأ وأنّها على خطأ..! 
..............................سَ أقبل وسَ ترجع الميآة الى مجآريها ..!!

وإنّ لم ترجع ؛ فخبروها بذلك ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ف 





> لبى عيونك ولبى الخد والشفه
> (وخشييييييييمك) اللي على صغره برا حالي 
> 
> جيتك بثوب الغلا والحب والعفه
> مشتاقلك واللي فبالك ترى فبالي 
> 
> تقول لاشفت وجهي صابتك خفه 
> يوووووهـ 
> أنا لاشفت زولك صابني هباااااالي



<<<عجبنيييييي وربيّ موت موتَ 
دخل جوآت قلبي ..!
وذكرني بعد بنفرة خشيمها صغييييييييرون 
وبجرب أرسلها ض2

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*بـ ع ـضْ* |* آلوٍجيـ..هـٍ* | غيآبهآ


- *ﮔـــسرۃ ظـٍـٍهرٍ* |~
>>إقباس لآمس جروحي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أصصصصعب شششي قابلته بالدوووؤنيا كولها ..!
تحدد مستقبلك ..!
وربي صعبه ..؟
شششششنو أدخل يآربيييييييييه ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

3 سسسسنين مزروعة وسط قلبي ..!!
مآبنسسسسسساك ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسسلام عليكم ..!!
30\7\1431هـ
اليوم صرآحة ييييييوم عآلمي مسسستحيل أنسسساه 
مشششبع بالموآقف الى تجنن وتفرح وتضحك >>>جعل آيامي كلها سسسعادة =)
مرة الييييييوم شيئ المواقف ..!


نبدأ :

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليييييييييييوم حسيت بسسسساعدة لآتوصف 
سعادة كبيرة وآني  صرت ششششطورة ورفعت راس ماما و بابا وخوآتي 
صرآحة 
مستانسسسسسة =)
إن ششاء الله دوم أرفع راسسسسسسكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ودي أقول شي لصقيقاتي الصقوقآت 
ألف ألف مبروك للـ 100% 
واليي مآخذييين من 99% الى 51% 
والآ شششسمة أقل مآدري شقول لهم يعني ..!!!
روحوآ دآكروا دور ثآني  :toung:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يڛعد " صبـآح "


ڼـآڛ عزّهم قڷبـي . . ~


مڼ بيڼ ڪڷ { آڷخـڷآيق


يآ جعڷ , ربي , يۈفقـهم . .


ۈيجعڷ " مزآجهم " ,


عڷىآ { هآڷصبح رآيـق .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.............لآأعلم سر تعلقّي..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربيّ:وفقني للتصرف الأمثل ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هو الصمت الذي شوه فصول روايتي .!
قبحاٌ..لمن توجني بِ تآج ملكة الصمت ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربّ..رفقاً بِ حآلي ..وأهدني لَ أكمل الطريق ...فّ أنا مآزلت واقفه في بدآية المفترق ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آصصصصصصصصص ..؛
لحظة صمت :وآقعي يقودني لآحلآمي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحتاج الأن :دعوة من صميم القلب حتى أكمل طريقي مكلله بتوفيق الله ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 


بِ إنتظار يوم  الجمعة على آحر من الجمر


ربآه أنكَ جعلت يوم الجمعة مبارك على المسلمين 

فَ جعله يوم بركة   وقضى حاجة لي ولَ أصحابي ومن قلدني الدعاء يآ رحمن يآ رحيم بحقِ :


محمد بن عبدالله "ص"
فاطِمة بنت محمد"ع"
علي بن آبي طالب "ع"
الحسن بن علي"ع"
الحسين بن علي"ع"
علي بن الحسين "ع "
محمد بن علي"ع "
جعفر بن محمد "ع "
موسى بن جعفر "ع"
علي بن موسى"ع "
محمد بنت علي"ع "
علي بن محمد "ع "
الحسن بن علي"ع "
الحجة القائم المهدي محمد بن الحسن "عج"

والصالحين من خلقك وابواب الحوائج إليك ..


أسالكم الدعاء..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحمدلله ربَ العآلمينْ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآحكم خييييييير وَ سرور .. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ رب كن معيّ هذا اليوم ووفقني ويسر لي أمري واجعل الفرح حليفي ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليله : .. .. .. لآيمكن وصف الشعور..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

...بِ إنتظر شي مهم جداً 


يَ رب .."قربه =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*أنا [ غيآبك ] ورب البيت > يخنقني
. . . . . . . . . . بس إنت قلي : بغيابي كيفهآ أعصآبك ؟*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحسسسسسس أنْ أخيراً أخيراً حسيت بطعم الفرآغ 

يالله بس لآيطول هَ الفراغ =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مُنذُ زَمَن و أنَا أُؤمِن بـ أنّ 

[ الله وحدَهُ هُو الذّي لَا يتخلّى عَنّا أبدًا ] . . .

و كلّمَا سقطتْ يدِي بعدَ تلويحهَا في ودَاع أحدهُم 

إزددتُ إيمانًا !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وجــًًًـًـً َ ــوو ؤودكم بِ حيآتــــــٍي "روعـٍـٍـٍــِة..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم بَ جرب ششششي عجيب 

دعوآتكم :p

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ 

جررررررررررررررررررررربت !!


والله أنه شي عجيب !!


مسسسسسسسسسسسستانسسة :d

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

و يَ فرحـة ماتمـت =|..!!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:




/

ودي كثييير
اسابق النسمات
واجي لك . . اطيييير
واقول :
. . ياخلي
تعبان بي كلي . .
تكفى 
ولو مره . .
حسسني اني بخير . .
. . حسسني اني بخير ! 

. .

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قمممممممممممة الحرج ! 

ي َ رب فرجّها ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أفضضل الإنسسحاب !! 



صصصصعبة جداً 


<إحبآط !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قرييييييييييبة جداً من الهاوية !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*أحيـآن ودك تفـرش الغيم وتنـآم 
وتصير مثل الريـح وهمـومك ورق ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

غـَـَـَداً .. الخميسسسس "

أول أيآم الشش‘شهر المبآرك !

كل عآم وأنتم بخيييير

وَ 

رمضآن كريم ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..

أرجوكِ للمرة الأخييرة !

لآتقتطعي حبل الصدآقة ..

كُفي عن ذلك !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ضَاع الطريقْ .. اللي مِـن اول رسَمتـه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

<~ 


بعثرة كلآم !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يبدو أنها "هي / من فضّلت الإنسسحاب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ أعلم أن كآن مافي قلبي أمنية أو حآجة ملَـًـًحة !!

أشعر بِ أني ضائعة وربما أشبه بِ أنيِ غارقة !

أتمنى أن يلقاني أحد ..يمدي لي يده حتى يخرجني !

ربّي : الى متى .. !؟ 

ربّي :أن على إيمان أنكَ رحيم ولآن أبقى طويلاً ..

\
/
\
وبشّر الصآبرين 
.....وبشّر الصابرين 
........وبشّر الصابرين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم : الخميسس 
التآريخ :1\9\1431هـ 
المنآسبة : أول أيام شهر رمضان المباركَ 
  :rose: 
رمضان كريم =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح الخيييير !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشبه بِ المآء ! 
في توآجدي الحيآه ~ 

<<من وآقع الحيآة وحسب !

----------

أموله (08-15-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربّ : أنّيّ حرمت نفسي من ذا لأجل رضآكَ 

فَ أرزقني بحق شهرك المبآرك من رزقك الحلآل المبآرك


نسألكم الدعآء  :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وِ رححَت إنآ آ م  ,


و إنا ف قلبي* بقآ آ يآ إحَحلآإم* !  
عججَز منهوٍ يححَققهآ آ ..
.و صصَآ آ ر الوقَت يسسَرقهآ آ !
على هآلحَحآ آ ل كل الآإيآ آ م ! 
و رححَت إنآ آ م ! 
وٍ قآ آ لِوا الآإمل بكرآ..
بيرجع نآ آ كر العشَشرآ..
و ينهي ( *سَسيرة الآإحلآ آ م* ) 
وٍ رححَت إنآ آ م , 

لعل النوَم يمضّي الوَقت ..
و إششَوفه قبآ آ لي اليآ آ فقت !
و نبدآ نمححَي الآوهآ آ م 
*وٍ رححَت إنآ آ م ,* 
و ججَآ آ بآ آ كر و بععَد بآ آ كر و بععَده بععَده و بععَده 
و قلبي ميت ( *ن* ) بععَده .. 
و إنآ مآ إنآ آ م ! 
إفكر فيه يآ آ ححَسسَرآ ..
على هالعيشَشه الغبره 
و إنا مآ إنآ آ م ! 
و إنا مآ إنآ آ م ! 
و إنا مآ إنآ آ م !

----------

دلوعة المنتدى (08-17-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*رَبيّ لَآ أَدْرِي مَآ تُحَمِّلـه لِي الْأَيـآَم 
لَكِن ثِقَتِي بِأَنَّك مَعِي** تَكْفِيْنِي . . !*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربيّ 


بِ حق صآحبة هذا اليوم : خديجة الكُبرى 


أقضي الحوائج وَ فرج الكٌرب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هنآك المزيد من ألآمنياتي التي تتناثر في أجوائي !

معلقة بين السماء وَ قلبيّ 

أن على ثقة بِ أن الله سيختآر الأفضل لي ّ ولآ حبتي !

وسيصّعدها إلى السمآء ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليله : ليلة القدر المٌبآركة !

الساعة : 12:30 


ربّ : أمنيآتي تتنظر الرحمة ~


نسألكم الدعآء أحبتي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خآئفة !
..................................... بِ حجم الكُرة الأرضية ّ


 :sad2:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربي : هونّ على المحزون ضياقتة !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من زمآن تركت مدونتي الحبيبة !



بسسس آلحين أكتشفت أنه ششي لآ يمكن الأستغناء عنه !


آهلآ بعودتي  :noworry:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يّ أجمل ليآلي الشششهر ؛ زيديني قُرباَ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عندمآ أتذكرها ! 

ترجف ميآه الأرض "ششوقاً !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ !


من زمآن ماسولفت =)

المهم : زآيد حماسسي للكولج 

متحمسة بعنف 

والله يسستر من حماسي !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 2 (1 من الأعضاء و 1 زائر)



 
مرحبآ السساع بَ الزائر :roze:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَلآم ٌ هي حتى مطلع الفجر ]~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من الصعب جداً ؛ والضروري !

سأحتمل حتى ينكشف [ الحب ] !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:rose: 
لكل من مر من هنآ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ تذلّ النفس لِـ إنسآن تودّه 
إن بغاك *:* أهلاً و سهلاً *,* و إن رفض : مآهيْ مصيبَه *!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..

لآ دآعي للقلقْ !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ رب العباد ! 

آرحمني ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ أعلم سر عششقي لِ التحليق فجاءة ! 


ربمآ لآنها أصبحت بعيدة !~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هكذآ هم [ رفيقاتي ] ~

أحبهم بِ عنف 

فمنهم [النحيسة ؛ اللطيفة ؛ الوآثقة ؛ الدآهية !! ؛ ..] وكثير من الأصنآف 

رآئعآت يآ أنتم 

وبوجودي طبعاً ...<<مآدري ششحس فيه وأنا أتكلم نص عربي فصحى ونص عآمي !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وآلآخير معآكِ !

ودك بِ كيييييذا ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

........♥#########♥ 
.....♥#############♥  
...♥###############♥ 
..♥#################♥..................♥###♥  
..♥##################♥..........♥#########♥ 
....♥#################♥......♥#############♥ 
.......♥################♥..♥###############♥  
.........♥################♥################♥ 
...........♥###############################♥ 
..............♥############################♥ 
................♥#########################♥ 
..................♥######################♥ 
....................♥###################♥  
......................♥#################♥  
........................♥##############♥  
...........................♥###########♥  
.............................♥#########♥  
...............................♥#######♥  
.................................♥#####♥  
...................................♥###♥  
.....................................♥#♥  
.......................................♥  
.......................................♥  
.....................................♥  
...................................♥  
.................................♥  
..............................♥  
............................♥  
.........................♥  
......................♥  
..................♥ 
.............♥ 
.........♥  
......♥ 
....♥ 
......♥......................♥...♥  
..........♥.............♥............♥  
..............♥.....♥...................♥ 
...................♥.....................♥  
................♥......♥..............♥ 
..............♥.............♥....♥ 
.............♥  
...........♥ 
..........♥ 
.........♥  
.........♥ 
..........♥ 
..............♥  
...................♥ 
..........................♥  
...............................♥  
.................................♥  
.................................♥  
..............................♥  
.........................♥  
..................♥ 
.............♥ 
.....♥  
...♥  



[أحبـــــكم يَ أغلى نآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآس ]

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وحششششششششششوني نآس كثير ! 


وبقوة بِ عنف 

يَ ليت أشوفهم بِ الصدفة !

وأقعد أحكييييييي عن أحلى صدفة !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أجْمَلُ الذّكْريَآت تِلكَ الّتِـيْ نُحبّ الْمَاضِي مِن  أجْلهَا !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مرة رن منبهي بِ [تذكير ]


وكآن مكتوب قرآن !  


آثاري هذا التذكير آيام المدرسة =| 

عشان أصحى أحفظ القرآن وأحطة بِ الشنط  

هالـ [ التذكير ] ألم قلبي ! 

وذكرني بِ أيام أحبها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

.
.
.
 
22 !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ڛَخ’ـِـِآفَه*"آح’ـِـِزِن"* ۈمْثڷڪَم *بَح’ـِـِيْآٺيْ*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> من المؤسف جداٌ
> أنيّ تركت هذهِ الصفحة خآلية من مشاعري يوم أمس
> ولكن سأخلّدة اليوم 
> بـ الأمس 
> 1\7
> تخرجي ..فرحتي ..سعادتي ..كل ذرة ببدني أبتهجت ..!!
> 
> همسة في أذانهم "أحبكم جداً جداً جداً ..~






وحآن الوقت ! 

حتى أعُطي [ أجمل أيامي ] حقه !


سَ أخلّد هنآ أجمل الذكريآت ..~






قلبي يقّلب الذكرى ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وبعثرة حروف من سآحة الحدث !







> كل عآم وآنتم أحبتي ..~
> 
> 
> ومن الناس ..  عشنا سنين وأحلى ايام وياهُم ..
> 
> ومن الناس .. ع الراس بنوايا الطيب  شلناهُم ..
> 
> ومن الناس .. ما  خلتنا أي أحوال .. ننساهُم ..
> 
> ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

والمزيد من الأحداث : 



 لآ يمكن وصف الشعور أبداً 


 .... نشوه فرح تهيّج مدمعي  

 حتى يبلل سآحة وجهي بِ الدموع الفِرحة ! 

♥ ♡ 
 رَقَصْ قلبيّ ..  
  فقد كآن ثقيلاً بِ الأحبة !

♥ ♡ 
 شموع من حولي  

 أحاطت بي..عانقتني .. أفاضتني حباً 

 [ هولآء هم أحبتي !  

♥ ♡ 
 
 عجبت من قلبي ! 

 كيف لم يهوى حينها ؟! 


♥ ♡ 
 قصة نجآح أبهرت الجميع ! 


وَ  


 ودمعة و كثير من الإحترآم حين [ وقفوا مٌصفقين !♥ ♡

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حين أبتدت مسيرتنآ كنا مٌصَطفينْ على أسوار قلوبهمڰآلـ  ξ  ـصافير !


 نغردّ أنشودة الفِرآق 


 وهم يبكون !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ۈ أمتلكت الحيز الأكبر من ذآكرتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الييوم تذكرت سالفة بجد خطيرة ! 

وقلت لآزم أكتبها بالمدونة قبل لآ أنسسى تفاصيلها الصغييرة ! 



آحم  


سآلفة صآرت وآني بِ ثاني ثانوي  

في حصة الأحييياء وكآنت معلمتنآ مرررررررررررة وحدة تمآم وقميله وتعجبني وكل صفات الحسسنة أحسسها فيها <<الحب يعمي !!  

وفي درس نقل الأكسجين عبر الدم  

وكيفية تكوين المركب [ الاكسسيهميوجلوبين ] !! 

المهم ..  

عآد هو سالفته أن الهيموجلوبين الا بِ الدم يحمل الاكسجين فيكون مركب سريع التفكك اسمه [ الاكسيهميوجلوبين ] وبعدين هذا المركب يروح للخلآيا ويتفكك الأكسجين يدخل للخلآيا والهيوجلوبين يرجع ! 

الحين معلمتنا القميله عشان ترسسخ المعلومة بقوة في المخ !  

قآمت بتسوي تممثيليه صغيرة  

أن بنت تمثل دور الهيوجلوبين  

وبنت تمثل دور الأكسجين  

وحطوا مكآن مخصص على أنه الخليه الا بيروح ليها المركب الاكسيهيموجلوبين !  

المهم الحين قالت من يبي يمثل الكل هآج ورفع صبعة الا أن وعلى قلبي مآلي بسوالف التمثيل وهالحركات أحسس لصغار وآستحي ! وخجلآتاه بعد هالعمر أمثَل >> كنت مسوية فيها هيبة ‍!!  

قوّمت بنت وطلعت فيني ( أحس قالت بخاطرها شفيها هالحجية مو رافعة ؛ الا أكسسر خشمها ) !  
يلآ يآ ريحانة قومييييييي ! 
آني : لآ ؛ وفي قلبي [ وشو ذا الكلآم ياشيخة ! اني الوحيدة الا مارفعت واقوم] 
معلمتي القميله ( بعصبية ) : قلت لشششش قومي .. يلآ قومي .. وبعدين ! 
وآني سآكتة ومنزله راسسسسسسي ! 
واستسلمت لآ تصير هوشة وقمت ! 

قمت أخذنتي بالأحضان هع وتقولي :لي يلآ انتي دور الهيموجلوبين وشفتي الحين الأكسجين ضايع في الدم يعني الحين انتي لما تشوفي جاهل في السوق ضايع وشو تسوي  
آني : صصصصصصصصصصمت عآلمي وكله ساكتة ومنزله راسي  ووربي شنو هالسؤال جاهل ضايع مو ضايع !! اصعب سؤال بالحياه ماعرفت اجاوب اصلاً استحي اقول شي 
معلمتي القميله : طبعاُ لآنش ام شيمة بتساليه وشو اسمه صح 
آني : بس اصوات على خفيف آممممم 
قالت وبعدين :<< يااااااااربيه شسوي في ذي الحرمة ! 
آني : أخذه اوديه لبيتهم <<آحم على الجواب الخاق ! ههههههههه وربي كنتِ مبدعة ! بس شيء أحسن من لآ شي 
هي : طيب الحين مثلي الدور امسكي الاكسجين (البنت الا تمثل ) ووديه للخليه ! وبتكوني مركب [ الاكسيهيموجلوبين ] ! 
آني : بخوف شششششديدة وقلبي يدق وأرجف واقول بقلبي : يارررررررررررب شهالبلشة اني استحي اسوي هالشي ! وقدامك يامعلمتي القميله صعبة ياربي شسوي الحيييييــ
هي : بسسسسسرعة بتمسكيها والا ..؟
آني : وفي قلبي طبعاُ بااااااارب ييييارب سسساعدني شسوي استحي ؛ وآني اطلع في البنات وبدون باله ! 
ووحدة من الخويات تقولي بخفيف امسسسسسكيها امسكيها 
واني موت خجلآنة مستحيل اسوي هالشي
هي : اطلعي برررررررى ! 
حزتها اني ودي اصيح بس ابتسم اعطي روحي احساس بالثقة انزل راسي وارفعه عشان لآتفتكر خايفة [ آرفع راسك أنت سعودي ههههههه ]
وخلآص المشاعر دخلت في بعض الحين شسوي اني الطالبة الخجوله الهادئة الصامتة هههههههه يطردوني برى 
تدرون ان هذي اول مرة انطرد فيها في حياتي وبها الاسلوب البششششع جداُ !!! 
كانت صدمة قوية ليييي بس خلآص ماقدر اودي الاكسجينة ههههههه << عايشة الموقف من قلب ! 
وقلت بكسر الخجل رديت عليه : لآ خلآص ! 
ابتسسمت قالت لي يلآ ماما 
بس ماقدر اجرك رجولي اسسسسسستحي وقدامها بعد ! 
تخيلي شحليلي ماسكه البنت من ايدها وماخذتنها لمكان ثاني !ههههههههههههههه
المهم قالت لي أجل اطلعي برى ! يلا بسسرعة لآتضيعي الوقت 
اني كنت جد ابغى اصيييييح بسس كبريائي تعرفونه ! 
وهزيت راسي على فوق يعني بمعناتها : لآ مو طالعة ! 
طلعت فيني بشوي عصبية وقالت : اوقفي على الجدآر ! مآ نسى تأشيرت صبعها على الجدار 
بس يلا واقفة في الفصل أهون من برى ! على الاقل بين اهلنا هههههههههههههههههههه
المهم ويوم باروح اوقف الا تقول : حركااااااااااااااااااات جهال ! >_<
( ششسوي اذا اني احس ان تمثيليتش تمثيليه جهال وانتي تحسي حركاتي حركات جهال )
ووقف شوي يعني لآمن خلصوا من المشهد هع 
قالت وهي اطلع بشوية حقد : ارجعي مكانشش ! 
ورجعت ونزلت راسي على الطاولة 
وشوي وارفع واني بكل ثقة ولآ كأنه صار شي
ساعات اكمل ارفع صبعي 
وساعات ارد احط راسي على الطاولة 
وهكذذذذذا لآمن استسلمت وصحت ههههههه !

بعد ماطلعت الا صاحبتي القميله : صرااااااااااحة انتي الغلطانة ! ندري انش تستحي بس عيب تعصي كلآمها الحين وشو بتقول عنش !  
وصقيقتي الثانية : خلآص عشششان لآتصيحي ؛ خلآص اذا جت الحين سوي كأن شي ماصار ؛ وكاني حسيت في مبارة واني اقول في قلبي يارب تمسكها امسكيها !
وصقيقتي الثالثة : خلآص ريحانو اضحكي عششششششاني ! 
وصقيقتي الرابعة : الحمدللهِ ع السلآمة ياسخيفة [ هذي البنت الا كانت تكلمني بخفيف وتقول امسكي امسكي ] 
والله مابقول شي لآنش انتي الغلطانة !
وصقيقتي الرابعة : والله انش عجبتييييييييييييييييني وبيضتي الوجه ويسلم راسشش 
وصقيقتي الخامسة : ماعليشش منها احقريها !
وصقيقتي السادسة : ندري انشش تستحي ماعليش لآتهتمي 
وصقيقتي السابعة : متى بتروحي تعتذري؟
حزتهااااااااااااااااا خلآص : وشو أعتذذذذذر هي الغلطانة اختارتني واني الوحيدة الا مو رافعها صبعها !
وابدا اصيح من جديد
وتجي معلمتي القميله واني امسح الدموع ! 

وخلصت السالفة ! 
 

 
في ذكريات اذا تذكرها تقعد تضضضضضضحك !

وتقول : يارب كيف كنت كيذا !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 7 (1 من الأعضاء و 6 زائر)



مرحباً .. =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بلغوهـا ..
إن [ المسافـــه ] , 
ماتبعدهـ عن خيالـيـــے !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

طمنوهـا ..
’ إن [ البعد ] ,
ماينقص من غلاتــها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

محّبتكـ بآلقلبّ وآللّه عميقّه ،
و أنآ بقلبيَ حآجرَ لكـ مكـآنْي ،.هذي آلحقيقهّ كـآنْ تبغيَ آلحقيقهَ ،
و هذآ كـلآمَ آلصّدقَ } مآفيهَ ثآنيَ ،.
إذآ أنّتَ تمنّى شوفّتي بآلدّقيقهَ ،
أنآ آتّمنىَ شُوفتكـ بآلثوآنيَ ،.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشششششتهيه مطر !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مدري شتحسس فيه  هالبنت وهي تتكلم بهالطريقة السخيفة 


يَ كآفي الشر 


>_<

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم : بيسسسافر طفلي المحبوب !


بتوحشششني يَ قمر موووووووت !


الله يصبرني لمن تجي ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إخذوهـآ روحي ويآكم إخذوها =|

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياحظ { *قلبي* }

دام لي مثلڪ .. صديق

*إنسان* مثلڪ ..

لو بغى الروووح تفداه ..

أفرح *بشوفڪ* يَ عزيز المخاليق  ..

لو ڪان ]| طيفڪ|[ في الڪواڪب  *لحقناه*..

بعض *العرب* ..

قربه على القلب ضيق ..

وبعض العرب  ..

تششوف [ *السعـــادة* ] بَ بَ لقياه ..~

تششوف [ *السعـــادة* ] بَ بَ لقياه ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مآ أ أ قدر ع‘ـلى هالمخلووؤقة !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

«•●

وهل يعلم !


وهل تعلم ! 

وهل يعتقد ! 

آو يفكر ! 

آو أكون من المهمات ! 

يَ ربي : هل أنآ مخطئة !

رحمتك يَ رب وسعت كل شي ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وهل في الحب [ براءة ] ...!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خالقي  : من لي سوآك أشكو له حآلي 

ولآ أحد يعلم مآ بِ دآخلي الآ أنت ~ 

آلهي : أسئلك اللطف بي 

والوصول إلى مطلبي~ 

فقد ضاق بي هذا الكون ! 

وأنت القادر على كل شي 

هب لي من لدنك فرجاً 

أسعد به ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ويآ ما الهم وحدّنا ! 

ويا ما الفرحة عمتنا ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لحظة ألم !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هنآ~

.......ركن البكآء !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله جمعنآ أول مرة ~

يجمعنآ على خير إن شاء الله 


=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم صآر شي معور قلبي =( !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ماذا بشمسي لِ تنحني ! كفي فقد قُرب الحبيب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

متى العيد !!

ناس بووؤكرة !

ناس مووؤبكرة ~ 


=|

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذاً 

 :bigsmile: 


 أول أيام العيـــــــــــــــد الفطر المبآرك


 كل عآم وأنتم بخير

 وعساكم من عواده 

 وعيد سعيد على الكل يارب

 وعيده عليكم باليمن والبركآت يارب ~ 
 
ولآ تنسونا من الدعآء 


 ووين العيدية  :toung:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبآح العيييييد 


صبآحكم [ فَ رَ حَ ةَ ] 


كل عآم وإنتو بِ الف خير يَ رب


كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير مبسوطة ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (3 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر)



 
عيدكم مبآرك حبآيب ألبي =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآرَبِ : مآزِلتَ عَلى يِقيِنْ بِ أنكَ ستَحققَ أُمنيِآتي ..~

أنَا عَلى إنِتظآر ! 

كيف أُنفض الغًربآن منْ حولَ عًنفي ..~ 

وأتنفس بِ حرية !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هلآ


اليوم حبيبه ألبي [ صقيقتي ]

بتسسافر~


تروحي وترجعي بِ السلامة غلآي

بتوحششششششيني موت !~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

من يكون ! 


حماقة لآتوصف ><

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شيء من البرود !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مآ الذي أدار رحى قلبي !؟




ربّ : أنا لآ ألجىء آلا إليك ..~

لعلمي أن لآ أحد سيكون معيّ سواك 


أغثني يآرب ~

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

مااجمل ماتجولت به هنا من رحلة من الكلمات الراقيه 
بكل صراحة كنت اتجول هنا داائما من ايام رمضاان 
هنا ابحرت وهنا ساافرت بين كلماتكِ
كوني دائما هكذا بكلماتك الراقيه ..
دمتي لأحبابكِ...~

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (10-15-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> مااجمل ماتجولت به هنا من رحلة من الكلمات الراقيه 
> بكل صراحة كنت اتجول هنا داائما من ايام رمضاان 
> هنا ابحرت وهنا ساافرت بين كلماتكِ
> كوني دائما هكذا بكلماتك الراقيه ..
> دمتي لأحبابكِ...~



عَطِرة أنفاسك التيِ سَكنتْ مٌدونتيّ في هَذهِ الأيام !

هُنآ ..

أبني صَرح شَرف جديد لوجودكِ أنتِ 

عزيزتي : أرتقي بحضورك ..~

كونيِ بِالقرب دوماً 

..

 :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليلة : أتمنَى أن أكونْ سعيييييييييدة !! ~


حبيبتي التي سكنت في الجوف : مُبآرك ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ أحد يعلم مَصير أحلآمي !!


[ ضآئعة أوَ هيْ مسروقة !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هنآك بعضَ الألام التيَ تُقطعنيّ أشلاء !


سَ أصبر .. 

لديّ ربّ قادر على إزالة الألم ..

يَ رب : أتوسل إليك كنْ معيّ دوماً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بعض الأحلآم التيّ أخجل أنَ أٌخبر بها أحداً 

لآ أدفنهاً أرضاً !! 

بل أعُلقهـاً في الهـوآء 

إن شاء ربيّ أن تكون فَ تصعد 

وإن شاء ربيّ أنْ لآ تكون فَ ستدفن !

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ملامح حرفكِ ، شحوبه ، هواجسه ، 
مفاتنه ، ضجره ، عراقيل الهموم المُتشبثه فيه..

كلها نضحت إبداع .. 
واغرورقت جماليات..

....... 
قريبة من هنا أنا...
أُرافق ظفائر إحساسك ، بوجداني...

دعواتي تملأ الخافقين ..لأجلك.. 
موفقة إن شاء الله
دمتِ بخير ياغالية
ودمتِ بعين الله..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة ..

بَين الأحزآن أنا ضائعة !

الأمنيآت تُغرقني ! 

تجعلنيّ لآ أرى الواقع بوضوح 

وأبقى حائرة !

هل أمسح الأمل عن نظآرتي ! 

أم أبقيه حتى لو كنت لآ أرى 


لست بحآجة آلى شيَ سوى الدعآء ..

لآزمية شفتيكَ .. لعّل الطهر الذي يسكن قلبك يكون شفيعاً ليّ عن الربّ فَتًفرج !

قُربك وحَدة يسعدَني ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربييييييييييييييية اليوم مرة مرة جوؤنآن !!


خصوصاً وقت التوقيع >< !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وحرف الـ d كله كرستآل !!

يآويلي ويلآه !

يالبّى قلبي الكششوخية آني :$

<<مآيندرى ششفيها اليوم قامت تخوره !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياااااااااااااااربييييييييييييييييييييه !

اكره شي بالكون : لما تجي تعبر عن حاجة وتقوم تخور بالكلمات وتقول عكس الا كنت بتقوله 

لو تسوي مواقف بعدين تتمنى يرجع الوقت تغيرها 

لو تغيييييير تصرفات غيرك 

: (
 
قمممممممممممممممممممممة المآسأه

----------


## نور الهدى

*صباااح الورد* 


*اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله ,, لا اله الا الله ,, محمد رسول الله ,, علي ولي الله* 



*قمة المأساة ان تقول كلمة ترد بها خير وتنقلب عليك شرررررررررررررررررر* 


*وقتها تلف فيك الدنيا وتتمنى لو ان الزمن يرجع للوراء وتلتزم الصمت*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *صباااح الورد* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اصبحنا واصبح المُلك لله ,, لا اله الا الله ,, محمد رسول الله ,, علي ولي الله* 
> 
> 
> 
> *قمة المأساة ان تقول كلمة ترد بها خير وتنقلب عليك شرررررررررررررررررر* 
> ...




والأطعـَن  إذا دعّمت الكَلآم بِحركة بعد !!  :amuse: 

يَلآ .. ربنآ كريم  ؛ والاعمَال بالنيآت 


مُنورة بعد الروح  :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ياربييييييييييية مدري علآمي أتنرفز بسسسرعة والا النآس صايرة ماعندهآ ذوق >< !


ودي أقوم أقول للتعلك : بليز بي كوآيييييييييت ><!  


مرة قرف ! ؛ ابي اعرف وشو تحس فيه وهيّ تعلك وأطقطق بقوآية عييين في أذوني  !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مِن الصَعب أن تخفي حٌلمك المتواضع عن أقققربَ النآس إليك 


حتى لآ يتهموك بِ : الجنونَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

●●

طَنشَ
ٺَعشَ
ٺنَٺعشَ


ڷاَ ٺنقَهرَِ / مآعڷىَ قڷبَڪْ امَرِ
ۈڷاَ ٺنصدم إن ڷقيَٺ
أقرِب أصَحابگ " يحش " !



[ ]

●●

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربي



يَ حَبيبي ~  



أَتَمنَى .. 

لآزلتَ علىْ يقينْ بأنكَ سَتُحقق المُنى ~


دعـوآتكم حباييييب (f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حتَى إذَا مآ ضَاقت بِي الْجِهَآت الأرْبَع ..
رددت ُ : رَبي هبْ لِي مِن رَحمَتِك جِهة خَآمِسَة
\

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نسيان ملامحك أمر صعب جدًا 
*اُجزم أنه أمرًا مستحيلاً ،، أنا لا أعلم الأمور الغيبية*
*ولكنني أخبرك بتصوري فقط !*
*ملامحكْ ترسبتْ فِيّ وتشبعتْ !*
*ملامحكْ ترسبتْ فِيّ وتشبعتْ !* 
*ملامحكْ ترسبتْ فِيّ وتشبعتْ !*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لااضُآق صَدرك مدّ لله : يدينك ’
و آلليْ قسمه " الله " لْك آقنع به و أرضُ 
و آضمُن لْك آن الآإرض تصَغر" بـ عينُك " 
و تشَوف ضيُقة صدرَك آوسَع مُن الآإَرضُ .|~.

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

احلى صباح وطلعه لعيونك 
خيتو ريحانة
دمتي بروحكي الرائعهـ
انا هنا دائما ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دلوعة : أتنفسَ سعادة بوجودكِ 

 :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليلة مميزة جداً ..

----------


## نور الهدى

> الليلة مميزة جداً ..



صباح خير ورضى من الرحمن على الجميع 


ليلة مميزة ؟؟


اووو وهل نصيب بمعرفة لما هي مميزة ؟؟



جعل الله ايام الجميع مميزة بالخير والصلاح والتوفيق 

امين يا رب العالمين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اووو وهل نصيب بمعرفة لما هي مميزة ؟؟

طبعاً  :bigsmile: 


 يوم الجمعة , الموافق : 21 \11\1431 هـ 

رزقت أخُتي وحبيبتي بِ مولودتها الأولى [ فاطِمة ] 

جعلها الله من مواليد السعادة وَ من السائرين على نهج محمد وآل محمد 

 والأهم : مبروك علي لقب الخآلة  :embarrest: 

جعل الله ايام الجميع مميزة بالخير والصلاح والتوفيق 

امين يا رب العالمين

إن ششاء الله آمين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هَالاسسسبوع أحسس زحمة مو طبيعيه 

خصوصاً الاختبارات الا طالعة لي من تحت الأرض >< ! 

يلا راحوا 3 باقي 1 ! 

الله يوفق الجميع يَ رب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآربييييييييييييييي .. تَعبآنة مَوت !

وبكرة إختبار إنج !

الله يعيني على الترجمة 

دعوآتكممم بنآت : (

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحمدللهِ ربّ العآلمين ..(f)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

فهرستكِ تمتصُ ذكريات ،، فتذرفها مُزخرفة 
تسدِ مسامات احتضار الإحساس ..
فينتعش حسكِ من جديد...






> اووو وهل نصيب بمعرفة لما هي مميزة ؟؟
> 
>   طبعاً 
> 
> 
>  يوم الجمعة , الموافق : 21 \11\1431 هـ 
> 
>  رزقت أخُتي وحبيبتي بِ مولودتها الأولى [ فاطِمة ] 
> 
> ...





الله
فاطمة ....مااروعه ..
حفظها الاله وجعلها من السعداء دنيا وآخرة ..
وجعلها من التابعين لنهج محمد وآل محمد ..
روح....أشعرُ بما تشعرين ...
شعورٌ لااروع منه..
عندما شعرتُ به تطايرتُ بهجة 
دمتِ خالة رائعة ياحبوبة ..

.......


غالية ..
رقراقةٌ أحاسيسكِ
عفوية، معبأة جمال

.....
الدعاء ، الدعاء
لكِ منه نصيب بإذن الله

موفقة إن شاء الله
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دَمعة : رونَق مرّ مدونتيّ 

وجودكِ رائعة للغاية ..!


دعواتكِ صبّت أكسير راحة على قلبي..

موًفقة لكل خير .. ولاَ عدمنا روعة حضوركِ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

منْ لي ياسيدي تصفو حياتي 

يوماً وقلبي غارقاً في السيئاتِ ..


(w)~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

في [الواقع ] ..

اتمنى أشياء كثيرة أن تحصل 

أشعر بأنيّ افتقدها وأحتاجها بِ حجم إحتياج الماء

لآ أعلم لما هيّ تخطر فجاءة على خاطريّ 

أشعر بأن كل شي توقف \ سوى نبض قلبي ّ وعينيّ يترقبانها 

لم أشعر أبداً بفقد الأمل .. ولكن أشعر الأن بنقصِه 

كل الأشياء التي أصبحت لي حُلم .. أصبحت حقيقة لدى الأخرين 

يَ ترى من يسرق أحلامي .. ! 


من لي أخبره بِ أمنياتي وأحلآمي وقادر على تحقيقها سواك يَ ربيّ 

كن معي .. لآ تتركني 

فهناك من : يعبث بإحلآمي .. !


...... أحتاج إلى دعائكم كل حين !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اليوم الاثنين أختبار أصصصعب مادة بالحياة >< ! 

عرفت شوي الحمدلله 

وإن شاء الله خير ! 

بس اليوم جد صار موقف ! 

عطونا الكشف اكتب اسمي الا يطلع الا قدامي كاتبة رقمها 43 
4 بالانجليزي و 3 بالعربي ؟!!
قعدت أطلع وشو كاتبة هذي
لوقت ماقالت لي المصرية : مالك آيه يابنت ؟ 
واني مو عارفة شسسسوي ؟ 
قلت ليها وعدلته 
جيت بكتب اسمي وقعتّ >< 

الا هي تضحك وتقولي : اييه هو إسك نسيتيه 
قهرتني من ججججد بس نفس الوقت ضحكت =)
وبعد قالت لي : يامسَطلة اسمكِ آية بالاخير ههههه 
ضحكت عليها من جد 
بس ززين جبرت بخاطري يوم قلت ليها اسمي وقالت لي  جممميل ماشاء الله =) 

وبسسس .. والحين في وحدة اسمها منسقة اكاديميه قاعدة تهدر واني مو فاضية ليها !
وجيت هنا على النت 

<<<قصت قصة حياتها =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*!*



‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​ﻵ أعرِف گيف أَبدأ دَآئماً . .  !
. . إﻵ أننّي فِي لحظَة أَجِد أننّي قَد. 
بدَأت . . !

ﻵ أحتَمِل  مَنظَر شَخصٍ يَبگي . . ! 
. . حتّى لَو گنت ﻵ آحبّہ . . !

ﻵ يُهِم أن  أگون سَعيد . . !
. . فَقط آهتَم بأن أسعَد مِن أحبّهم . . <3! 

ﻵ  أُقآبلِ آلجَرح بٍـ جَرح . . </3 !
. . أيضاً ﻵ أُقآبـِل الجَرح بإبتِسَآمَة  . . !

ﻵ أنگر أبداً أننّي . ! » ? 
گذبْت . .
گرهْت . . 
جَرحْت .  .
لگنهآ أبداً ليسسسسست صِفآآآآتِي . . !
. . . . . . . . بل آلظرووووووووف .  . !


ﻵ أعتَقِد أن قَلباً مآ لَم يَعرِف آلحُب . . <3 !
غَير أن  لـِ گل قَلبْ طَريقَتہ آلخآصّہ </3

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صعب [ جداً ]

هو كذلك !

انَ يفهمك كل من حولك !

أو ان يراعي ظروفك ! 

أو مايسميه البعض [ نفسية ] 

: (

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*                      آللهمَ اني آسسألكَ ف [ مسآء] هَذآ اليومَ ,
. . .. آن ترزقَ كل وآحد منـآ
[ ضعف ] ما يتمنـآه !
♥*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بعض الاحيان أشعر بِ ضجيج داخل قلبي !


لأ أعلم لحِد الان .. !


هل أتمنى ..؟

أم أنتظر كل شي يحصل !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أخييييييييييييييراً حسيت بوقت أقعد فيها وأستانسس بدون محاتات شيييي !

جميل شعور الفراغ :p

أقوى شيييي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قَد تتحقق أحلآمي الييوم ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ بعض الأحيان ] 

أشعر بإنيّ أحتاج الى نوع من البشر!

له صفة الأستماع فقط 

لعّليّ أحكي له شيئاُ !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَ [ البعض الأخر ] 

أشعر بأنيَ أحتاج الى النوع الأخر من البشر!

له صفة الثرثرة فقط 

حتى لآ يكون لي طريق للإفصاح !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الصصصصصصصصورة خقة مرة ! 

><

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سأظل كما أنا ” *متناقض* ” في صفاتي 
” *عنيد* ” 
” خجول ” 
“*غيور*”.
” *كلي هدووووووووء* “
” *كلي هباااااااااااااااال* ” 
وفي نفس الوقت 
” *طيب القلب* ” 
” *أظهر مشاعري بكل صراحه* ” 
و 
“*أخفي*” بداخلي الكثير

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآ رب |~


لآزلت على ثقة بأنك ستحقق مآ أتمناه لآجلي َوَ لطآعتك 

وستجعل أمري بمشيئتك بين الكاف وَ النون ~

نسألكم الدعاء ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربُيْ لآ  تحُرمْنيُ " مطُلبْيٌ } !


فْ " أنتٌ "  ۈْحدٌڪْ  |~


. . . .  مٌنْ يعٌلمْ ڪٌيفْ [ أ نٌ س جْ ] أحٌلآمْيٌ / ڪٌلْ مسٌآءْ "  !


ۈ آنـٌآمْ .. عْلىُ [ ا مٌ  لْ ] تُحقيٌقهْآ / فْ الصٌبآحْ "  !

مٌقتبس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عڵمتني *"* الڵيَاڵي  *"*

ڪيفْ أقِسَىا ، ڪيَفْ انِسَىا

عڵمتني .. *!*

ڪيف أحن *،* و ڪيف آڵين 

عڵمتني *..!*

ڪيف أصبر *,* ڵمَا يزدآد الآنين 

وُ ڵمَا يِشَتدّ اڵحِنَينْ

ڵـ شخصّ غَاڵيـﮯ  بسّ *،* غَآيبْ 

وُُ صآر شوُفه* / * مُسَتحِيڵْ

و هذا يِعَنيـﮯِّ

عڵمتني اڵڵياڵي ..  *!*

ڪيف ارضىا *،* بـ *[* اڵرِحيڵْ *] * *..!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جٌمعة مٌباركة ..(f)~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحَمدللهِ ربّ العالمين .. (f)~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

في الحقيقة !

أنآ لآ اعلم 

لآ اعلم آي شي !

فقط أعلم أنيّ [ لآ اعلم ] ~

----------


## خربشآت

*الصَمْتُ فِي حَرَمِ الجَمَالِ جَمَالُ* 
 :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خَربشات : وجَودكِ الجمال بذاتة =)

موفقة ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ منار للعباد .. يَ محمد الجواد ..


مآجورين ..(w)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أزور البآقر .. 

.. بقيعه الطاهر 


يم قبره خلوني .. أنثر إله عيوني (w)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*أحَرم الحُجاج عنْ لذآتهم بَعض الشَهور وأنا المٌحرم عنْ لذاتهِ كٌل الدهوَر 

وَ حسيناه ..(w)~


*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آووه .. مأذا حلّ بيّ 

الان فقط : أصبحت أؤمن بما يُسمى الحاسة السَادسة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَبحانْ الله 

وَ الحمدلله

وَ لا إلة الا الله 

وَ الله أكَبر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مششَآعر مٌختلطة دائما ً  :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هـلا


الليلة جد مأقدر أوصصصصف فرحتي 


مآقدر أقول الا : الله يبارك لشششش يَ أغلى أخت وصديقة عنديّ وربي يوفقشش دنيا وآخرة وحياة سسعيدة يَ ربّ والله يهنيه :p 

وعقبآل ماششوفشش بالثوب الأبيض وأششوف أولآدشش 

ويعني كل شي جميل :$

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربّ : وما خاب من نادى يَ رب~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كَل عآم وإنتم بخير =)

أضحىى مبارك (f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتَمنى .. أن تحين ساعة العيد الحَقة  :rose: 

ساعة فَرح قلبي =)

يَ ربّ هذا العيد .. جددّ فرحنا

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربّ هبّ لي الجد في طاعتك .. : )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جُمعة مباركة =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تَرقّب : تحقيق الحلم ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

* عندما يبدأ أحد ما بالخروج من حياتي شيئاً فـ شيئاً
فأنا متأكده أنه  يحآول خلق مساحه جديده !
لـ شخص أفضل منه , لـ يحل محله


= )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربّ سمعتَ أنكَ اذا أعطيت أدهشت .. وأذا عطفت جَبرت الخواطر .. فأعطني من عطاك ما أتمناه وأعطف عليّ حتى ينجبر خاطري  :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليس الحرمان أن لا تجد بل أن *تفقد* ما وجدت

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إذا  أردتّ حُبًا أكثر في هذا العالم ، اخلق حُبًّا أكثر  في *قلبكْ* ’

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

•.  ربِّ امنَحني قَلباً , مُبتَسم *يُسعَد* من حُولي إذ  رَأآني , 

({}) و أغمرهُ *بالقُوة* و الصَبر , حَتى لا يَضعف أَمام شِيء *سِواك* 






..  ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..[ محاولة أخرى ]..



منَ يدّلنيّ عَلى مكانْ لآ أسمع فيه صَوت هاتف أبداُ

حتى لآ تراودني أيّ خيالآت

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

~





نحنُ كـ مُكعبآت السُكّــرْ *!*

نذوب و نتلآشىَ ,  لكنّنا ،

*[* نبقىَ لِ أخر رشفَه في الفِنجآن  *]*

هكذآ علمنآ *الوفآء* ,. أن نبقىَ رغم سُخونة  القهوَه </3(y)  *!*


‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​•••









..أنا الخضضضراء : $

----------

ليلاس (11-19-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آخخخخخخخخ بسس !



مآ ودي كيذا =(

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

:



:








قد  يكون هناک [ صَديق ] . .

تتمنى أنک لم تتعرف  عليَه *!!*

ليس لـ كَرههَ ، و لكن : لأنک تخاف  

............................... *فِراقَه* !





:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*|* كُن الأكسجين عندمآ يشعُر الآخرون بـ  الإختناق
.. درّب قلبكـ على’ أن يكون بـ إتسآع هذا الكون ،
تذكر انك ستموت  بَعد سنوات قليله ، و وحدكـ من
يُقرر هل .. ننسآك أمـ نتذكرك ؟؟ *|*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

..



أعْتقد *بـ* أننا بحَآجه  لـلخلافآت أحيَانآ
*لـ* مَعرفة ماآ يُخفيه الآخرُون في قلوبهمـ’  ~






..  ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليس  من الضَروري أن تُطفئ أنوار الآخرين ،
*لـ* تجعل  نُورك يضئ .. *!*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هل  تعرف الإحسآس الذي يوجد عند الطفل 
عندما تقذفه في السمآء فيضحك  *؟*
لأنه يعرف أنك سـ تلتقطه ولن تدعه يقع *!!*
*(* تلك هي  الثقه *)* .. التي أتمنآها 
تلك هي ثقتي بـ / *ربِّ* ♥
لو رمتني الأقدآر ..
فسوف تلتقطني رحمة ربِّ قبل أن  أقع *!*
فسوف تلتقطني رحمة ربِّ قبل أن أقع *!*

----------


## ليلاس

*غ ـــآإليتي ../*

*قلمك فيآإض المشش ـآإعر ..*

*ينثر أحآإسيسه فـــ نتأثر بهآ بـــ فضل أسلوبه الجآإذب ..*

*وآإصلي ؛؛ عزيزتي في نسسج أحلآمك فـــ يومآً مآ ستتحقق ..*

*تحيتي ...//*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-19-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليلاسس

نثرتِ ريحآن على قلبي 

شآكرة تواصلكِ .. وجودك.. 

أسعدتني جداً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الأمام الصادق [ ع ] ~

• ثلاثةٌ تُورِث المحبّة: الدِّين، والتواضع،  والبذل.
 • ثلاثةٌ تُزري بالمرء: الحسد، والنميمة، والطيش.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ظهر الخير على الجميع يَ رب =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

●’،









عش  حياتگ بـ كل ثقة بأن الله يعلم ما لا تعلمه  أنت

ويخطط لك بـ افضل صورة ، هو يراها لگ ..

أغمض عينك عن كل ما  يتعسها

وقم بـ تربية قلبك على تحمل فقدان بعض الاشياء التي تحبها  

*!* لأنك لا تعلم لماذا فقدتها ولكـن الله  وحده يعلم




●’،

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحسساس بالإنتعاش =)

----------


## نهر الود

مررت على صفحاتكِ

لأتجول بين حروف

نثرها قلمكِ

وباح بها قلبكِ

فهنيئا هنيئا لنا

بوح قلمكِ ونبض قلبكِ

فسلمت يميناً نثرت فابدعت

مررت من هنا فزرعت احرفي

لأسجل إعجـآبي بمدونتك ِ

وأنسحب بصمت

ودي~

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-20-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~


يسعدني فقط نثر أنفاسكِ 

كيف بالمرور والتعقيب ! 

كل الشكر [ نهر الود ] 

يسعدني أن تبدأ أول مشاركاتكِ هنا

موفقة لكل خير 

=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَيدي | بِالقلَب حَآجة  (w) ~ 


حاجة ترضى عليها 

لدى محتاجاً إليها 

وأنت تدري 

مآ بَصدري

أرني جودكَ فيها

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أغبطها ..~ 


=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بعض |[ الأمنيات ]| في الغَالب تعمل عَمل المنشار في الخشب  فَ تحد قلبك حتى يصبح نثار ألم وحَسب وأنَ كان يكسيه شيء من الأمل .. في [ الحقيقة ] أشعر بأن السماء هي المكان  الوحيد الذي يمنع حدوث ذلك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[الملل ]

تعرفون هذا الشي الا أسمة الملل

هّذا شعور <لآ يكثثر !

شعور يجي للنفس البشرية يحسسه بالفراغ !

وفجاءة اذا زادت نسبتة يتحول إلى شعور ثاني يسمى

[ الابداع ]

الابداع أنك تخلق شي جديد ماكان موجود 

لو كان موجود وتنظر له من زاوية ثانية 

وهالأبداع اذا زاد ... طوط طوط طوط [مصخت !]

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ ساعات ] 

أحسس مَآدري شفيني !


هَالوقتَ قاعدة والنور مطفي وبيدي الاب وكوب حليب والجو رايق 

أقرء كلآم وَحدة مآ أعرفها !

كلامها قمممة الروعة 

لدرجة أنيّ جد أبغى أعرفها : )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شسمة 

ساعات أحس بشسمة 

وأحس قلبي شسمة 

أتمنى شسمة و شسمة 

بعد شسمة إن شاء الله يعني 

وشسمة اذا شسمة بكون أسعد شسمة 

مادري اي يوم وشسمة 

ولا حتى اي مكان شسمة 

بس اهم شي عندي شسمة وشسمة 

عشان أبدا شسمة 

وٍسَلآمتكم =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

( لا  تخذل نفسكْ )
إعمل مآ تريده *أنتْ* ،لا تقبل أن يرسموآ لك تفآصيل حيآتك  *بـ* أيديهم ..
" إستمع بصدق لـ *أعمآقكْ* .. "
نفسك تحتآجك كثيرا  كثيرا *فـ* إدعمهآ ..
النآس ستشير لك الى طريق قد سَلكوهآ همْ من قبل ،  ستنسخهم ليس إلآ *!* 
.. وَ صدقني، لن يشعروا بعظم جُهدك لهم .. و لن  يقدّروآ استجابتكْ ..
حيآتك مِلكك .. ~ و السمآء وَطن *لـ* روحك الحرّهـ ..  فـ إستمتع’ و إترك الضَجيج خلفك ..

مٌقتبسس

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليلة : عندي حمممممممماس سوبر مآن :$

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققوى ششي!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ ربّ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اهلاً ..

وأني أفر في ربَوع المَدونة لقيت شي خَطيير

 



> <<<صـ’ـآر ودي فييييييييـ’ييييه ..!
> أموت بـ هالحلآ ..



  

والله كانتَ صورة [ خدود البنات ]  :amuse:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحَمدلله ربّ العالمين =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*آخيتڪم
ۈصآفيتڪم ۈصآفحتڪم في آڵڵه

ۈعآهدت آڵڵه ۈمڵآئڪته ۈڪتبه ۈڒسڵه 

...ۈٱنبيآءه ۈآڵٱئمة آڵمعصۈمين عڵيهم آڵسڵآم عڵى ٱني إن ڪنت من ٱهڵ

 آڵجنة ۈآڵشفآعة 

ۈٱُّذِن ڵي بٱن ٱدخڵ آڵجنة ڵآ ٱدخڵها آإڵآ ۈٱنتم معي..*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-27-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآرب : زدنّي قرباً و أملاً بكِ

----------


## ابو سيد حسن

*الله يسمع منك ان شاء الله ويستجيب دعائــك  وتتحقق منــاك بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
..................
أختي الكريمة
((روح وريحــان))
جــميل جداً ماخطته لنا اناملك من كلمات وهمســات جدا رائــعه 
فلكِ مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لشخصك الكريم 
ولاتحرمينا من جديدك المميز مما يدفقه لنا حبر قلمك المبدع 
تقبلي مرووري
............
تـحـيـاتـي
((أبو سيد حسن))*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السَلآم عليكم |~


يسَعدني دعائكم .. 

موَفقين لكل خيِر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ فَقد ]

شعور صَعبة حقيقة 

إنكَ تحس أنكَ فاقد هَـ الإنسان لفترة لو للأبد

إنسان كان وياك وفجاءة في عَالم ثاني 

الحمَدلله على قضاءة وقدرة 

والله يكَون في العَون

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[  قَسسوة ]

مأ أعرف أكتب أيّ أي تعريف

الأنسان الا عنَده قسوة أعتبره مريض نفسياُ .. إنسان مو طبيعي !

تشعر بـ ألم صراحة لمّا تكون تحبه وتحب له الخير

لكن مو مساعد نفسة ولا غيره 

كل يوم يزيد عن اليوم الثاني 

ويكرر نفس الحكاية 

وإنتِ مو بيدك شي .. 

الله يهدي الجميع يارب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشَعر بِ ألم لآ يمكن وصَفة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

كالماء ياأنتِ
بشفافيتك ، صفاءك وَ بـِ عطاءك ..

لو كُتب لكِ النظر إلي حين اقرؤكِ..
لوجدتي ملامح إحساسي مضطربة ..
تارة تبتسم وأخرى تتنفس ..
تارةً تتأمل ،، وأُخرى تتوجع..!


......

قارءتكِ دمعة ..
تعشقُ الاصطباغ بـِ إحساسك..

الدعاء لاحجم له..
موفقة غالية 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسَلآم عَليكم ~

دَمعة الحبيبة جداً هٌنا !

أسعدني جداً مروكِ

وها أنا مثلكِ لآ أعرف شَعوري هذهِ الأيام

أشِعَر بأن الأمور متشابكة !

أخبار سَعيدة حد التحليق وأخرى تقّرح القلب !

ولكن : هذهِ هيّ الأيام

الحمدللهِ على كَل حال 

شاكِرة تواجدكِ الرائع هناً .. وَدعائكِ 

دمتِ بود


موفقة لكل  خير =)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آو !

 شيء من الحلم تحقق

 حمداً لله كثيراُ

حمداً لله كثيراُ

حمداً لله كثيراُ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يالله ! 
مالذي يحَصل .. أكآد افقد الوعي !

حماقة تتجسد كل يوم ! 

أنا حائرة في أمر جماجمهم حقيِقة : 

قد تكون خاوية تماماً وهو الرأي الأرجح 

أو أنها محشوه بِ تفاهات مِثلهم ! 



< من يعتقد انهَ كذلك فَ ليخرس !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليله أقوى ششششي : $

عقبآل البآقي يَ ربّ يَ كررررررررررررررريم 

= )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

: $

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

واليوم 

 ياضي العيون 

 قدرت شلون 

 تهاجرني

الذكرى السنوية الأولى لرَحيل والدي 

فاتِحة تملئ قبره [ يرحمكم الله ]

دليلي تقطع عليك

حزني عليك

يَ أثَمن رجالي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

جُمُعَة مٌباركة .. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *يقُول فيثَآغوُرث :
> 
> كثرة حسآدك .. شهآدة لكْ علىَ نجآحكْ * 
> 
> 
> 
> *=)*




آو .. آووووو


توي أدري فيثاغورتوه تبع فلسفة وهيك وحسادك ونجاحك ومن هالسوَالف 



دامه طيب كيذا ليش ابلشنا ويَ نظريته الهبله  :toung:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بَآك .. : $

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أسبوع متعب للغاية بس في نفس الوقت ممتع للغاية : $

ماعرف أصنفه صراحة 

هو ممتع بس متعتة بتعب !

وتعبه بمتعة !

لآ حَول ولا قوة ! 

خلاص = |

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سَجاد : وألفَ عَيِن أسَتلفَها حَتى أُبكيكَ ..(w) ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ فَقر الدم ( السكلسل) ]

قَيل : هو ذاك السَقم الذي يجري في سيَدي العَليل 

يَجري في دمّ المؤمنين فقط 

فلآ يختار الآ شيعة مُحمد وآل مُحمد 

ولآ يمكن أن يُصاب بهِ غيرهم 

هنيئاً لمن يجري العشق المُحمدي في دمه ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[ كَثير ]

من الاشياء التي أحملها داخل قلبي

تتراكم وتتزاحم 

من سَيسقط أولاً ..! 

أنا ؛ هيَ ؛ قلبي ؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> [ كَثير ]
> 
> من الاشياء التي أحملها داخل قلبي
> 
> تتراكم وتتزاحم 
> 
> من سَيسقط أولاً ..! 
> 
> أنا ؛ هيَ ؛ قلبي ؟





اِعتني بروحكِ جيداً ياروح ...
من الابتهال لقلبكِ فيوض
~ أُتابعكِ لازالتْ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دَمعة : القريبة لذاك الشريان ! 

دمتِ بِقربي غآلية ..~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

أبحثُ عن حرفك كثيراً..، 
فأتذكر أن الامتحانات تجبرهُ على المبيت بعيداً عن هنا...والانسلاخ من خلايا التعبير !

أدعو لكِ بقوة ..، 
فيوض أملي 
موفقة ميسرة أمورك
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمَعة : لاَ يسعني وصف شوقي لك َ

أسعدني وجودك هَآهننآ !!

حقاً !

أريد أن أخذ نفساً عميقاً اغتال بهِ إكسجين العالم كله ! 

لي عودة بعد إسبوعين : (

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آآآآآآآآه ! إنتهيتَ ../ أتمنى أنّيَ أنتَهيت !

فترة [ نتِنة الرآحة ] 

لآ أريد أنّ أذكرها ! 

رمادية سوداء مزّقت دهاليز دماغي ! 

يالله !

كٌن معيّ ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الشوَق يَحبَو بيّ إلى هٌنآ ..

----------

ليلاس (02-16-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وأني أشَهد : 

أن نعَمة الله تلبسنيَ من أعلى رأسي حتى أسفل رجَلي  


أحَمد الله عددَ مآ حَمدهُ الأولين والآخرين  


ربي : أدم علينآ نعَمتك ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وأنيّ أشهد : 

أن الفرح يطّوق رأسي كأنه أكليل وردَ  

ودَموعي تتهاوى على وجنتي فرحاً  

ربي : باركَ ثم بآرك ثم بآرك ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَمك خذآني الشَوق  :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتوقع ! 

بل أشعر  

أن  شيئاً سيَقول لهُ ربيّ كن !


 :embarrest:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

قلوب النساء قوارير عطر لن يستطيع أحد أن يشم منها رائحة طيبة إلا إذا استطاع فتحها .

سيد هادي المدرسي  :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآرب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صبَآح الخيييييير ..~

اليوم جاي على بالي شي ! 

لو مثلاً صرت [ مخترعة ]  

ابغى اخترع شي !  

عشان اقرب ليكم الفكرة ! مو مثلاُ المسجّل يسجل الصوت  

والكاميراً تسجل الصورة ! 

ابغى اسوي شي اسمه مثلاً [ مسجل الروائح] !!   :amuse: 

يسجل الروائح !!!  

وفيه منه أنواع ! 

انواع المومري حقها كبيرة فتسجل روائح اكثر ! 

ووَ   :toung:   ! 

< عَدل ؟

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

, 

سَوٌفَ آطْلِقْ اَلعَنانٌ لِـ *تَرآتِيلٌ* (اٌمْنِيآتِي) ـ
وَأغَلِفٌهَآ بِ رُوْحِ دُعَآءْ
وَأٌرَدِدُهَآ *يَوماً بَعد يَومٌ* 
*لَعَلّهَآ* تٌصَآدِفْ بَآبٌ مِنْ آوْسَعُ آبَوآب الآجِآبِه
فَ تَلّتَقِطٌهَآ *رَحْمَةٌة ربّي* /
وَيٌمْطِرُهَآ عَلَيّ دَومَاً* آمْنِيَةً* وَرَآءَ أُمْنِيهه 

- 
*و*و : يا‘رب ـ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشتآق ! 


لـأَن أكَتب في هّذا المتصفح [ تَحققت ]

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أؤمن بِأنها سَ تتحققق ~

----------


## التوبي

*النساء كالورود لكل وردة رائحة* 
*ولكل امرأة سلوك وميزه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مــَرسىَ كَل الأشرعِة .. 


هّذي .. [ أم الأربعة ] ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فَي كًل يوم ! 


ولآ أعلم لمِآ ! 

أتذكِر ذاك الحلم الذي يجوب فيّآ 

ولآ أعلم متى سَـ يرى المَور ..~


لمِ هَو مُجرد من الروح حتى الآن ! 

ربّي : أشتآق إلى أن يتحقق ~ 

أحاسيس قلبيّ تشَعر بهِ 

لكن : أين هَو الأن عنّي .. 

آه !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

* نذر يم البنين عليه ما انساه وانا الوافي اذا صار الذي اتمناه*
* نذر انصب عزا لحسين واهل دمعي على الخدين*

* حزن لحسين ودمع زينب غسلت اجفون غيماتي*
* يام البنين وعلى الامال نصبت اخيام طلباتي*
* فرشت انذور يم الفراق بعطش محفور في ذاتي*
* وذخلت عليج بالعباس وزرعت ادموع حاجاتي*

* يهل في الشدة موصوفة*
* وعند الباري معروفة*
* وحقد الساقي وكفوفة*
* ترويني*

* يباب الله الى الجنة*
* ولا لي غنه عنه*
* تبلغيني للاتمنة*
* توفيني*

* مقامج عالي عند الباري يا حره*
* جر حبر القدر في الدنيا تحت امره*

* وإذا قرت الى العين نذرت انصب عزا لحسين*



* نذر يم البنين عليه ما انساه وانا الوافي اذا صار الذي اتمناه*
* نذر انصب عزا لحسين واهل دمعي على الخدين*

* طلبتج يا بعد حزني يا بحر اهمومي وامواجة*
* ولا ظني تخليني يباب الله في كل حاجة*
* طلبتج يااشد حسرة على الي انقطعت اوداجة*
* محد غيرج اذا قلبي تألم يعرف اعلاجة*

* عرفتج من عرفت حسين*
* على المتعني ما تقسين*
* وإذا واعدتي ما تنسين*
* ابد لوعود*

* عرفتج وافية وحرة*
* عزيزة انتي على الزهرة*
* تغرقينى المله بقطرة*
* ينبع الجود*

* يقين و ما اشك مطلوبي تقضينة*
* يم البنين يهمش خاطري مو صعبة ترضينة*

* لجل يم الوفة ترضين نذر انصب عزا لحسين*

* نذر يم البنين عليه ما انساه وانا الوافي اذا صار الذي اتمناه*
* نذر انصب عزا لحسين واهل دمعي على الخدين*

* انا الدقيت باب الناس ورجعت بروح حيرانة*
* حمام احزان من دمعي يدور وين اغصانة*
* ومن الحاجات يم البنين القلب صف ليل جنحانة*
* وعيني بقربة العباس دمع لا مال مليانة*

* اجيت بقربتي انحب*
* وسهام على تتصوب*
* يحصن الله الأ ما خيب*
* تخيبيني*

* غلست من البشر من ضني*
* وبعد ما كل امل صدني*
* وكل باب انتخي ردني*
* ترديني*

* على الله ودمعج الغالي بنيت آمال*
* وعقيدة عندي الله يغير الحوال*

* وإذا ادموعج وفت بالدين نذر انصب عزا لحسين*


* نذر يم البنين عليه ما انساه وانا الوافي اذا صار الذي اتمناه*
* نذر انصب عزا لحسين واهل دمعي على الخدين*

* كثر ما قلتي يا ربي عسى حسيني البدر يرجع*
* امل عندي إذا ادعي وادون بسمش المدمع*
* كثر موتج على فراقة كثر نوحج على المصرع*
* امني اجروحي واستبشر وانا بعبراتج استشفع*

* كريمة وتشهد الدنيا*
* اصيلة وحرة نشمية*
* عليها الحاجة مقضية*
* ولا يبعد*

* عليمة والله يعلمها*
* كرامة بلطفة كرمها*
* تظل الاربعة بدمها*
* الج تأكيد*

* على اتمنا يالمظلومة دليني*
* ولان ايماني عارف ما تخليني*

* وحق الهامة و الجفين نذر انصب عزا لحسين*
* نذر يم البنين عليه ما انساه وانا الوافي اذا صار الذي اتمناه*
* نذر انصب عزا لحسين واهل دمعي على الخدين*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

♥   


كَل عَآم ومَدونتيِ بـ ألف خير ~

 في كَل يوَم أدخل في دهاليزهَآ  

 أكتشف أن حياتي جميله جداً جداً !  

 مآ أروعَ الذكريات هٌنآ 

 حقَ لـ عيني تبكَي فرحاًَ

كَثير من النَعم هٌنآ 

سعيدة أنآ بِ هذا الصَرح 

 أتمنى : أن تكون سنتهَآ القادمة [ أجمل .. أسعَد ] ذكَريات  

 أتمنى : أن أسجل فيها ذُكريات لآتُنسى ~ 

 وأتمنى : أن يتحقق الحٌلم  
 ..............أن يتحقق الحٌلم 
 ....................أن يتحقق الحٌلم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

http://www.alnassrah.com/threads/107...27382#poststop

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً
..إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــآرب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآليتـــهم يَعلمون .. = (

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حَلمي اللؤلؤي !

وَ لَمعت إحدى داناتِه .. 

مُبارك لي هَذا اللمعآن

----------

ليلاس (04-13-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صباح النَور ياحَلماَ مع الشمس هو مُشرق ..~

صباح الـ 21\ 4 .. 

الحَمدلله الذي أنعم علينا بنعمه التي لآ تحصى .. الحمدلله بعدد الحامدين في الليل والنهار .. 

= d

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كَثير من القاءات .. يشتاقها قلبي ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَآ صباح الجمعة ! 

بِ طٌهــــــــرك !

لآترحل الا مع حُلمي ..

ولآ ترجع الا بالإستجابة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

to the best 


i wish thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهَم اللعن حرملة | حَتى ترضى فاطِمة (ع )

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كـ عادة أحيانِي المزَعجة ..!

تنصَب الأنانية في عألم مصَب لآ منتَهي 

تحَكم علي أن أنفرد بالألم وحدي لآ شريك لي فيه !

هي كذلك ؛ 

أجلس على كُرسي أشبه بِ كرسي الأعدام 

وأغمض  عيني بالشريط الأسود 

و لآ أسمع الا الحكايات المؤلمة ! 

والذكريات الأليم ! 

وبعدها ! أظنَ أن شريطي الأسود أبتل بِ دموعي ولكن  \ هو الأخر يبكي لـ حَالي 

يا رحَمة الله الواسعة ..

----------

أموله (04-30-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الأمل : إحساس في عيَن الضرير~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وسَآعة فَرح !

----------

ليلاس (04-27-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آه ! 

يرقصون على ألمنآ 

يَآ صـَآحب الزمان .. 

عجّل ..

عـجّل ...

عــــــــــجّل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

1 :16

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

>< !! 
مو إختبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببار نآر نآر !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

نصف فَرح ..

ينتظَر نصفه الثآني ..


يَ الله : أمتلئ أملاً بكِ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موفقه ....*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنين : افتقدك بكل ما تحًمل الكلمة من معنى ..

أشتاق إلى أحرفكًم .. وكل شي جميل هنا ..

موفقة جميعاً حبيبة 

ولآتنسونآ من الدعاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هـَآي الدمَوع تنادي يا بَاب الحوائج ..

يـــــــــ أم البنين ..

مآجورين .. نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تَخرَجوا اليوم !

ارتديت [ عباءة ] فرَح لأجلَهم ! 

سعيدة أنا بِهم جداً .. 

وتذكّرت : هَذا اليوم المزكرش بألوان السعادة 

كنت سعيدة جداً ..

لآ أعلم ماهذا الشعور الذي ينتآبني اليوم ..

شَوق شوق شوق

 لكل الأيام الجميلة .. والابتسامات .. والدمعَات ..!

وللتو .. عَلمت لما اخُتير للأسود والورَد للتخرج !

----------


## خربشآت

*كُلما أردتُ فَترة نَقَاهة* 
*جِئتُ هُنا ؛*
*أحرفكِ تلامس القَلب <3*
*حَديقة*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (06-14-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*متابعه لكم  ....موفقه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شَسسسسسمة : تدككككرت 

اول طبخة ششيز كيك في الحيييياة !

نص محترق | ربع متَفحم | ربع استوى مزببببوط  :noworry:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ههههههههه .. حلوه  

ابدعي .. موفقه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
*

*بـمـهـجةِ خافقٍ جبلت طفولة معنىً فيهِ فاطمة نزيلة
هي الزهراءُ وجهكَ في البرايا هي الزهراء يا ربي الوسيلة
مـددتُ  يدي لكَ اللهمَ ارجو ثباتَ محبةٍ بدمي اصيلة
بـها  بأريجها بصدى دعاها ندا الملكوتِ يرسلُ جبريئله
تـرتيلةُ  الاسحار..يا  بضعة المختارِ~

متَباركين حبَآيب .. وكَل عام وأنتَ بخير ~

الله يجعلنا و إياكم من المتمسكين بـ محبة الزهراء عليها السلام .. ~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يــــــــــــــــــــــــآآرب : وفقَني لـ سعادة الدنيا والأخرررررة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يــــــــــــآرب : أنتَ أعلم بما سيحصل غداًَ

وفقهم جميعاً يالله وحقق مايتمنوهَ ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 16 (1 من الأعضاء و 15 زائر)





صراحـــــــــــــــــــة !! : أختلعت :p

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الذكرى الأولى لِ تخرجنآ ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

1
just

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مهْمَـآ ڪآنتِ أقدآر اللـہُ مُـؤڸمہْ / ثـُقققوْا أنّ فِيے ثنـَآيآهّا . . . [ رِحْمةٌ عظِيمَـہُ ] « 


أعجبتني بِ عمممق 

يالله .. أنزل عليّ رحمة تنسيني طعم الألم !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
xd
:@

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الذوق 
الذوق 
الذوق

مَطـــــــلوب !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحياني السوداء جدا جدا جدا 


هي تلك التي لآ أشعر بمآ تجرأت به الا بعد فوات الأوان !

يآرب : أهدنــــــي

----------

أموله (06-07-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَا لَيلْہَ الرَغآئِب رُدِي گُلَ غَائِبْ ۈ أرحمي ڳِل ميت ، اشفي ڳِل مريض ..
و فرّجي عن كلّ المُعْتقَليِنْ ، و فرّجي عن كل المهمومين ، وأقضي حاجة كل محتاج ..
يا اللّہْ .. نسألكم الدعـــاء ♥

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآربي : ياخالقي ياواجدي .. ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

البَعضُ !
حين تحيطْ بكَ أفعآلهُم
تحسَ بَ أن السسسسخآفه
تُزآحْم ( ذرآت الأكسَجينْ ) في الهوآءءَ . ,
فَ : ت خ ت ن ق..

أختنق ألف مرة هٌنا !

يالله : لآ أعلم لمآ أنصَبوا في دوامة الوقَاحة فجاءة ! 

العياذ بالله !

أشعَر أحياناً بأن هذّا التغيِر مستحيل ! .. 

لربما أكون أنا من شارفت على السَقوط !

لآ .. في قمَة الحقيقة هم !

السذلجة بأم عينها !

كل الصفات القبيحة حملوها فجاءة !

يالله : أرزقهم ما فَقدوه في عَالم الذوق .. يالله أهِدهم .. وفقهم وأرزقهم العٌقل والحَكمة !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أني أنا الحيران في بُعدي عن الله ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

....

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لم أكن أعرف هذا الأضطراب !







آه ..أتلوى وجعاً ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هّذا الصباح : 
أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر  أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظر أنتظررر ر ر ر ر ر ر ر ر ر ر ر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آه لو تَدري بـِ حُزني وألتياعي ..

كومة وجع ! 

أمتلئ بالدمعَ ! 

يا رَحمة الله ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

♥

قال الإمام الرضـــا ( ع ) :
[ ما ولدَ مولود أكثر بركة على شيعتنا من ولــدي الجــــــــــــــــواد ] ..


يَآسيدي ومَولاي : نسألك البَركة والصلاًح في الدُنيا والأخرة 

متباركين ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ويبارك فيك خيتوه .. وحوائج مقضيه ياربي 

موفقه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنين : جميعاً حَبيبة ..(f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

the 4th Exam day 

Grammar

 and his brother 

Writing 

y rb

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صَبَآح ينتَظر ليله .. :) 

متَباركين ♥

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ע تُلوثوا ( الصبآآح ) . . .
ب بقايا الأمس ، دمع الحَنين ، 
هُموم اليوم 
أحفُروا إبتِسامه عمّيقه . .
إجْدلوا تنفُساً عميقاً ، 
وَ عيشوه ب فرّحة طفل . 
تَذكروا ’ עشيء . . .
وَע أحَد يستحِق ذلكَ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يـآ سيِــــدي :



أنتَ أعـــــلم .. ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كثيراً يَاسيدي ما أرتدعت من هَذا الحُلم المزعج !

كثيراً ما احسست بنوبات البكَاء تخنقني وتسَد مجرى الهواء

كثيراً ما ضاعت هالتي وأنا أجر انانيتي خَلفي !

يارب .. وياوصي حبيب الَرب ..

أنتَم أعلم .. أعلم بكل إحساس يخالجني !

وأنا الذي لآ أعلم بِـ نفسي !

يارب : وأنتَ الذي لآ تنسى من يناجيك .. 

بحق علي بن أبي طالب زوَج الطَاهرة البَتول أقضي حوائجنا سهل أمورنا 

وليس سواك  سيدي .. لآ مٌغلق لمَا فتَحت ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَ الحَمدلله حمداً دائماً مٌستمراً لآينقطع !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مَولاي علي : أتَعلم أننيّ أَبكَي ..
و نَحَرت رياحين الفَرح !
يـآ حَلال المشآكل !
أنتَ أكثر من تعَلم بالمُشكله !

أتقطع ألأم ! 

أتقطع ! 

أتقطع !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشعَر بـأن هّذا المتًصفح أصبح بِلباس عَلوي ّ!

لآ أريد فراقك ..

يــ ـآحَلآل المشاكل :)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صَباحكَم نَور عَلي ..

نادِ علياً مظهر العجائب
تجده عوناً لك في النوائب،
كل هم وغم سينجلي
بعظمتك يا الله، بنبوتك يا محمد، بولايتك يا علي يا علي يا علي ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنتظَريني غداً يَـ بَاحة ..


فـ الليله ليلةُ الميَلاد..~ 

وغداً يوم الأمٌنيات ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أعتذر .. أطلت عَليكِ .. 

قسطَ من الراحة أسَتمر يوم كامل !!


أهَلاً مُجدداً يا مرفأ الرَآحة .. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بـ الأمس ..


أريد أن أخلع سَواد الذكريات القبيَحة !

التَي لأ تسَتحق طَرفة تفكَير من عَقَلي ..

مَآ دام من أحب حَولي ..

بـ الأمس .. 

كأن ذكرى لـ أشياء جميلة جداً 

والأمس  : أطعَمني الله الكثير واالكَثير من الأحداث الكرستالية ..~

شَكراً لكَ يارب ..  ♥


سَأدور العَالم بيدي للخَلف !

حَتى أصَل لـ 17 \ 7 ؛ سَأمشي وأتنفس كل الأحداث ..

وأرخي ضَلال النَرجس عليَ 

أرياح هيَ من أدخلتني لهّذا المكَان !

مع صَديقات كـ الأحجار الكَريمة هم !

نادرآت جداً .. !

وأيظاً: لمَعت لؤلوتان من سلسلة حَلمي ولم يبقى الا القَليل !

وربَي قادراً علَى كل شي .. ♥

 
وَ الكثير .. أريد أن أدخَل في دهَاليزها أكثر وأكثَر وأكثَر

سأحكيها هُنَآ .. ♥

وَ وَ : ڛَـ ٺظڸُ ذڪريآٺي معڪِم ٺخبئ في قڸبي آڸڪثير من آڸڛعآده ..=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَآ مُدَبِّري وَ لَسْتُ أَدْري .. يَآ اللهُ ..

جُمعَة مُبَآرَكة ..

:)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أمتلى أملاً بك يارب .. :rose:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللَهي : هذهِ أزمّة نفَسي عقلتها بِعقال مشيئتك..~

صَباحكم جَميل .. ♥

----------

ليلاس (06-27-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وَ أبتلعتني الذاكرة ! 

ودخلت فَي عمَق الحَدث 

اللقاء الأول

كُلّن أشار بِإصعبه لِـ أفَضل الأكسسوارات !

أقتبسوا بَريقها 

وأصبحوا هَالة من الجَمال 

أحاديثنَآ زقزقة ! وأنفاسنا غَيمة عَطر!

دمتم لي ~

أحبكم من الوريد ♥

----------


## ليلاس

*من المتآإبعين ~ لِـ جمآإل رووحكـِ ..

دمتي كمآإ تحبين ..}{~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ  على محمد وآل محمد 

عظَم الله الأجر سيدي يا صاحب الزَمان ..


وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ
**
يَآسيدي ومَولاي : 

وَ الدَمع الذي خٌلق لمصَابكَم ..!

فرّج عن أحبتنا خَلف القضبان ..~

سهل أمورنا أقضي حوائجنا ..


*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ليلاس الحَبيبة : أشَكرك من الأعماق ..(f)

دمتِ لي ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إلهي ،،

وكَمَا عَرَجتَ بحَبِيبِكَ في هَذِهِ إلليـےلة

أسْألُكَ أنْ تُعَرجَ بِجَمِيع آمانِي ♥ أحِبَتِي ♥ و تُقْضِيها ~
...
و تُسرِيَ بِهُمُومِهِمْ وَ تُمْحِيِهَا ..!

بِحَقِ مَنْ :: دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى ،،

فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى !


يَآرب : حقق أمنيتي وأمنية أحبتي ..!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

Done



=D

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَـآخالقي : وعَليكم توكلت  :rose: 

وهذا ما يخلق شعور الفرح والأنتظار َ!

=)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رائعون !

نادرون !

قريبون !

من الروحَ <3

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صَآحب زمــــــــــــــــــــآني ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وكـــم لله مــن لطــــف خـفــي يدق خفـاه عـن فهـم الزكـي

وكم يسر أتى من بعــد عســر مفرج كربـة القلـب الشجـي

وكم أمــــر تسـاء بــه صبـحـاً وتأتيـك المسـرة فـي العشـي

إذا ضـاقت بـك الأحوال يومـاً فثــق الواحـد بالفـرد العلــي

توســل بالنبــي فـكــل خطـب يـهون إذا تــــوسـل بالنـبـي

ولا تجزع إذا ما نـاب خطبــاً فكـم لله مـن لطــــف خـفـي

وبالمـولى العـــلي أبي تــراب وبالنـــور البـــهي الفــاطمي

وبالاطهـــار أهــل الذكــر حقاً ســـلالة أحمـد ولــد الوصـي*
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحممدلله رب العالمين على كل نعمة كائنة هي أو ستكون ~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أجمممممممل أيآم العمممر ~
يآرب : الحمد والشكر لك وحَدك :)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

به حمد خدا، پروردگار جهانيان

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أصَواتهم ! : 
..
... هَواء هادئ | يحرك القَلب بلطف !
.... فَـ لماذا الرَعشة يَ جسدي :)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هّو الكتمآن !

كـ القلب من جسَدي !

عضَو لآ يراه سوى المؤمنون بالصَمت 
.
.
.
يَآ رحِمـة الله ..(w)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

آِآِهَ لْوَ "حلْمّيّ" يَتَحَقَّق ..!
كَآِنَ يَسْكن هِـ آَلَفَرَحْ حزْنٍ آَلَزوَآيَآ ..
وَيَمتليّ هِـ " آَلَكَوُّن " فَرَحه ..
وَتَنْقَلِب كلِّ آَلَدُمُوْعْ
لِـ / حَفَل , وأَفرآح , وَهَدَآيْآ .. ♥
.
.
.
يآرب :)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

فجَر مؤلم !
مٌلطّخ بِـ الدماء 
ويُتم يٌرتقب ..

وآعليآه ..(w)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*
.
.
.
.
ردّوا النعَش ليّآ وخَلوني أنظَرة !
*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَا رَاحِل وَ الدَمِع صَوْبَيْن .. رَجَع الحَسَن وَحْسَين
دِفْنَوا جَمَالَك .. يَالْخيَالَك .. مَا أَحن مِنْه
(w)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ، فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ ..

.
.
.
ربّ : أرحمَنا .. وفقنّا لمرضاتك وأبعد عنّا معاصيك 
وأنزع منّا سيء صفاتنا وبدّل مابذر منّا بسوء بحِسن غفرانك 
وأرزقنا حج بيتك الحَرام في هذا اللعَام وكُل عَآم ..
وأرحَم موتنا وأنزل عليهم الرحمة وأحشرهم مع محمد وآل محمد ولآتجَعلنا فاقدين أو مفقودين..
غيّر سوء حَالنا إلى حسن حال منِك يالله وفرّج كربتنا وأغني فقراء المسلين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وأقضي حوائجهم وفرجّ عن أسراهَم وما كآنوا هذهِ الليلة خلف القُبضان برحمتاً منكَ يَآ أرحـم الرآحمين وصَل الله على مٌحمد وآل محمد :)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

رمضآن , أيهآ الضيف تمهل !
كيف ترحل ؟ والحنآيآ مثقلآت ..
والمطآيآ تترجل ؟!
كيف ترحل ؟
هل عُتِقنآ ؟
...أم بقينآ في المعآصي نتكبّل ..
أيهآ آلشهر تمهّل ; ,
خُذ فؤآدي حيثُ سرتَ ..
فـ حنيني يتنقّل !
أيّ فوز غيرُ فوزك ؟
والأمآني حين نُقبل

----------


## ملاذ الخائفين

*أحلم بأن الدنيا تكون بخير بلا سفك دماء و مجاعة و أغنياء ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مـلآذ : حقق الله أمنيآتك بحقق هّذا الشهر الكَريم :)
.
.
أنرتي (f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> طَلعي يآ وردتنآ وردة جَميلة !
> .. طشي العطَر بينآ يم عيناً كحيلة ~
> .
> .
> .
> فـــــــرحة لآتوصف =D



أصفـر كمأ تٌحب عَروستنا !
.
.
.
.
تـــٌغطيني الـورود و السعآدة !
لـ ربما كانت قطبٌ لقلبي !
الأضواء السعيدة تغطيني عيني حتَى أكاد لأ أرى !
سأكتب من قلبي !
من هي هذهِ الأنسانة !
أنها روَح طٌهر حب 
طيّبة رائعة خلوقة بعيدة عن كل الأقنعة !
متواضعة ! كريمة ! يالله كيف نسيت أن صفَاتهم لأتعد !
الليلة !
فاز بقَلبها مَلك رضيت بهِ  فجمعهما الحـلآل 
فـ يا رب وفق وبارك وأدم عليهم الحب !
وبَحق محمد وآل محمد أسعد قلبها في الدنيآ والآخرة 
وبعد !
سأفتقدها ..!
غالباً الرائعون نادرون ومرّ السحآب !
أشعر بالغبنة ولكن .. أين ما كانت سأذكرها ! 
لأنيّ 

أحبببتها بعمق 
... بِ صدق 
....... ب كل ما أملك !

وهي كذلك !

ومازلت : سعيدة جداً جداً جداً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/3TxPJkIK/_-____-_.htm

سأبكي حتماً حتماً !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كلما مررّتُ
قُربَ الأبواب المُغلقة ؛
أدركتُ أنَّ لي في الأرضِ
أصدقاء كُثـُر
لَمْ أتعرّف عليهم بعد :)

لِـــ نور البواردي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

سأعيد إلصاق قائمة  أحـلآمي !

على كل الدفـآتر 

وبـآ الله سـ أثقْ !

الآن لا أحتاج لإحد ولا حتى أنــــآ !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*

عـآلمي .~
بسِاط منورد ؛ وهواء مزيج من عُطور !
و لـأ أنفي  أن الورد لأ أشوك له ..
. . وأن العطَر جميعه مِسك !
.
.
.
أنا !
مــن أنـا ؟
عند ربيّ من أكون ؟
عند أمي وَ عند جَمعي ؟
والصندوق الأسود 
إسم مُجرد من معناه السعيد ؟
أو إسم يحمل إسمه في الدٌنيا 
كٌل المٌنى : [ وبشّر الصابرين ] عند ربي !
وحسَبي الله ~
.
.
.
طٌريقي !
يمينه أرواح تلوّح لي ّ 
ويسـآرة وجوه مبتسمة 
وأمـآمي : بـلآ ملامح 
.
.
.
حٌجـراتي !
بين ذراعيها والضلوع 
صغار كبار
بها روائح أزلية وَ ماضي جمييل جميل جميل ل ل !
.
.
.
لماذا ؟
الفوَضوية !
ولمـاذا لأ أريدها ؟
لماذا اركنها  خلف القضبان .. 
أنـأ أنثى .. تحلم تشعر تحب تعيش 
فلما تردد : السجن للفوضوية !
بتهمة وهميّة ملفقة 
.
.
.
مشاعـري !
نكهات  [ قهوة \ مـاء ]
أمـا تكّون بنيّة شهيه روائحها في كٌل مكان 
وأمـا : حَسبتها ماء بلا طَعم ولا لون و لا رائحة !
**ولكن** : لأغني للروح عنها !
.
.
.
كرستال !
في عالمي الكثير ~
وكثير من الفرص بالمجّان !
.
.
.
وضفائر الدرب لم تكتمل !
ربّي : كونّ لي عون 
يَ عمـآدي (F)*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد !
كلما قلبني الهـم سأشكو يَآ عــــــلي ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ربـّي : هَـو أعلم بِسري وحـاجتي ..
وهـو القادر على قضاءهِا ..

فـ يآرحمن يارحيم عليكم توكلت ..(f)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لمـ’ـآذا !
.
.
بيني وبينهّا فجوة !
لآتفهمني !ولآ حتى تعرفني ؟
.
.
تحب ولكـن لآترحم !
متعبة أنـآ ! كيف لي أن أًُرضيـها ! 
وكل حَلم هو ذاك الرضـا 
.
.
لن أنتازل أبدا !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

تشتآق روحي للـ سما شوق المسآكين~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يالله !
فٌجعت بـ هذهِ الأخبار !
القريبة والبعيدة ..
.
.
ي رب : ارحمهم جميعاً وأمسح على قلوب الفاقدين

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لآ حـول ولآقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم !

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

صديقة أم شبه ذلك !
ي رب : ساعدني .. ~

----------


## بحر الشوق

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين






نور الله لك ايامك اختي .. 




**روح وريحآن ..**





اسألني ياحلم ..




عن ايام لم اكن فيها ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن رواحا غدوته ولم احلم به ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن اناس ماعرفتهم ولم اعرفهم ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن احباب ليس احبابي كيف احببتهم ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن نفسي كيف تجافيها فرحتي ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن كأس شربت منه ولم اراه فيك ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن جروحي التي لم تعرفنيها ..




اسألني ياحلم ..




عن غيابي فيك وانا ارتجيك ..





اسألني .. اسألني .. اسألني ....





ايا حلم لم تعد بالحلال لاناجيك .. ام غفوت عني فلا الاقيك ..






ايا حلم اف اف لك ساجافيك .. واسرق منك اطيافك واراضيك ..






ولن ادع فيك آملي ولن اراعيك .. ساخطف بثوبي بياض مصافيك ..






وسأبرق الليالي فلن تجد احدا بواديك .. وامطرها واعصفها ولا النار تؤويك ..






ساقف! بشمس ليلاٍ ليس القمر فيك .. وسأجني الاحلام منك فلا حلم انت ولا اليك ..
*






*وسأواري بدموع الحالمين معانيك .. وبرجاء المحبين والعاشقين محاذيك ..*









*بحر*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شكراً لوجودكم و حروفكم الجميلة ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الليلة : عيد الغدير !
.
.
.
يآفارج الهمّ فرج همّي بحق أخا رسول الله !
<3 <3

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أشتاق لهّذا المَرسى <3

صَباحُكم حُلم تحقق .. !

الحَمدلله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مبارك فيه ..ْ~

----------

